# PA's Comeback Log



## Perrin Aybara (Dec 14, 2021)

Thought I'd go ahead and start a log up here.


About me:

Late 30's
5'10"
195lbs currently

Best gym total 550/440/700 at 215-225lbs

Best meet total 501/407/672 at 220lbs (there's some decimals in there that somehow make that 1581lbs)


Some old vids from when I used to be strong:













Have had a bad run of luck with injuries the last two years. Hurt my hip in 2019 and it's continued to be a problem. Have not deadlifted heavy since October 2020. In June this year had a sloppy unrack on bench and dropped 335lbs straight from lockout onto my chest. Ended up off bench for six months. Currently back to benching, but lost a lot and haven't been over 315x2 recently. Haven't been back squatting at all since the bench mishap. Been front squatting the last month or so. Also managed 500x12 deadlift last week and will continue to focus on light weight and high reps as it doesn't seem to bother my hip.


Been focusing on losing fat since the injury and plan to continue into the new year. Itching to get back to lifting heavy, but considering focusing on hypertrophy for awhile since I never really have. Gear wise haven't done a real blast since April 2020 and just been cruising on 150-200mg of test. Currently at 150mg. Added in HGH a few months back and currently at 4iu/day. Also added in 20mg a day of Anavar a few weeks back to help maintain strength for the last of this dieting.



Training wise 3x a week full body stuff with a compound lift or two plus accessories. I lift with a group of guys at my gym that train similar to me and been just getting in with them. Short term I'm trying to beat my old deadlift PR of 500x15 at 20+ pounds lighter bodyweight just for fun. Not too far off from that. Also get back used to benching and squatting again. Longer term considering doing a primo blast and running John Meadows' Creeping Death program. Have basically zero bodybuilding training experience and thinking of doing something besides powerlifting for a change. That's if I don't end up saying screw it and going back to lifting heavy anyway. We'll see, but I do think I need a longer break from heavy lifting.


Current physique pic:




Goals get leaner, regain some strength and eventually put on some size. Also trying to get off blood pressure meds. Had to start them earlier this year. That's what prompted losing 30lbs. Figured that and not being able to lift heavy made it a good time to cut some weight. Long night shift hours and lots of coffee probably don't help the blood pressure either though.


Yesterday's training:

First day back to back squats in awhile
Beltless paused squats 315lbs 4x3 (high bar)

Comp paused bench press 315lbs 2x3
Plus a 365lbs single in a Slingshot

Reverse hypers 3x10

Hanging leg raises 2x10

Weird I always lose so much more off squat than bench or deadlift when taking time off. Deadlift I'm still confident in 600+, but a little time off squat and I feel like I'm almost starting over every time.


----------



## TomJ (Dec 14, 2021)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Thought I'd go ahead and start a log up here.
> 
> 
> About me:
> ...


One strong mother fucker. I'll be following along. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 14, 2021)

Glad you’re back. I’m in on this thread for sure.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Dec 14, 2021)

TomJ said:


> One strong mother fucker. I'll be following along.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk





BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Glad you’re back. I’m in on this thread for sure.



Thanks. I missed running a log and shooting the shit. Glad to have you guys along.


----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 14, 2021)

Definitely great to see you start up another log.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Dec 14, 2021)

Btcowboy said:


> Definitely great to see you start up another log.



It'll probably be boring for awhile, but I'll try not to disappoint too much.


----------



## Yano (Dec 15, 2021)

Right on man !! This is excellent


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 15, 2021)

Good deal man... I'll follow along.


----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 15, 2021)

Perrin Aybara said:


> It'll probably be boring for awhile, but I'll try not to disappoint too much.


You won't lol....maybe be ready for a meet


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 15, 2021)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Thought I'd go ahead and start a log up here.
> 
> 
> About me:
> ...



Good to see you back and running a log brother.
Been waiting for it.
You'll be up too 100% before you know it


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Dec 15, 2021)

Yano said:


> Right on man !! This is excellent





CohibaRobusto said:


> Good deal man... I'll follow along.





silentlemon1011 said:


> Good to see you back and running a log brother.
> Been waiting for it.
> You'll be up too 100% before you know it



Good to have you all on board. Just waking up and having some coffee before the gym and work.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Dec 16, 2021)

3 count 2 board bench press
275x5, 285x5, 295x5

Multi grip camber bar incline bench
185x5, 135x12, 135x12

Front raises 3x10 each side
Side raises 3x15 each side
Dumbbell shrugs 3x10
Cable triceps extensions 2x10 and 1x15

Did a muscle up for the first time in my life tonight at the end of the session. Just felt like I could after all the weight loss and tried it for the hell of it.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 16, 2021)

Perrin Aybara said:


> 3 count 2 board bench press
> 275x5, 285x5, 295x5
> 
> Multi grip camber bar incline bench
> ...



lol, I should try one too
never occurred to me to even attempt it tbh


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Dec 16, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> lol, I should try one too
> never occurred to me to even attempt it tbh



Yeah, it's not something I practiced and hadn't even attempted it in years. Just thought I could probably do it now that I've lost so much weight. Not that hard really being sub 200lbs.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Dec 17, 2021)

Sumo deadlift
500x3, 500x3, 500x5

Lat pull downs
110lbs 3x12

Got the text to come in to work early and had to call it a day. Deadlift was feeling a little off, so stopped at 500x5. AMRAP every week might be a little too taxing. Also cut calories more this week and maybe that's catching up too.


----------



## Trendkill (Dec 18, 2021)

I like me a good powerlifting log.


----------



## Freakmidd (Dec 18, 2021)

I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Dec 18, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> I like me a good powerlifting log.





Freakmidd said:


> I'm looking forward to this.



Welcome aboard.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Dec 21, 2021)

Paused squats 315x2, 335x2, 350x2

Paused bench 315x1, 330x1, 350x1

Hanging leg raises 3x10

Gonna have to start coming in to the gym earlier. They text start times around 5:30pm and they've been trending earlier lately. Keep having to cut it short on accessories.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 21, 2021)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Paused squats 315x2, 335x2, 350x2
> 
> Paused bench 315x1, 330x1, 350x1
> 
> ...



How did the paused 350 move?


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 21, 2021)

Good to see you now here posting up a log. Here's hoping 2022 will be a better year for you man. How's the chest and hip now?


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Dec 21, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> How did the paused 350 move?








Not too bad really considering the weight loss and time off bench.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Dec 21, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Good to see you now here posting up a log. Here's hoping 2022 will be a better year for you man. How's the chest and hip now?



Chest seems better. Hip good as long as I don't deadlift heavy, so just doing light weight and reps for now.


----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 21, 2021)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Chest seems better. Hip good as long as I don't deadlift heavy, so just doing light weight and reps for now.


Define light lol.... you are strong as fuck.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Dec 21, 2021)

Btcowboy said:


> Define light lol.... you are strong as fuck.



Under 600lbs.


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 21, 2021)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Under 600lbs.


if 600lbs feels light to you then you'd say 700+ is heavy af lol.


----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 21, 2021)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Under 600lbs.


Like I said you are as strong a fuck lol...


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Dec 23, 2021)

Close grip bench 275x5x5

Seated cable rows 3x15

Seated dumbbell overhead press 50's x15, 55's x15, 60's x15

Lat pull downs 3x12

Machine curls a few sets to failure 

Bodyweight still 193lbs


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Dec 27, 2021)

Pretty happy with this today. Old rep PR was 500x15 and pulled 500x16 today at about 25lbs lighter. Still catching my breath lol.


----------



## quackattack (Dec 27, 2021)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Pretty happy with this today. Old rep PR was 500x15 and pulled 500x16 today at about 25lbs lighter. Still catching my breath lol.


You made that look like 225. Also what the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## BrotherIron (Dec 28, 2021)

Quite the set of pulls.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Dec 28, 2021)

quackattack said:


> You made that look like 225. Also what the fuck is wrong with you?



Just trying to amuse myself without reinjuring my hip. 500ish seems to cause zero issues, but the last couple years every time I've went much higher it ends up putting me back out of commission again. 



BrotherIron said:


> Quite the set of pulls.



Thank you, sir. Been a few years, hope all is well your way.


----------



## BrotherIron (Dec 28, 2021)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Just trying to amuse myself without reinjuring my hip. 500ish seems to cause zero issues, but the last couple years every time I've went much higher it ends up putting me back out of commission again.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, sir. Been a few years, hope all is well your way.


I can't complain. Things are going well.  

One thing I need to improve on is pushing myself in training. I've gotten comfortable with just cruising along and I need to start pushing myself again. This log definitely inspires.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Dec 28, 2021)

Finished with some bench doubles at 315lbs and one amrap of 315x5, then lat pull downs.


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 29, 2021)

You surely are on the mend and hopefully you can finish the year nice and strong. 2022 ought to be a stellar year if nothing else comes unglued.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Dec 30, 2021)

Lower body still toast from Monday. Upper body bro stuff today 

Incline dumbbell press 80's for 5x10

Pec deck 4x10 + drop set

Dumbell overhead press 40's for 4x10

Lat pull downs 5x10
Superset with
Ab wheel 5x10

Cable preacher curl 5x10
Superset with
Cable triceps extensions 5x10


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jan 4, 2022)

Front squat 225x3, 250x3, 275x3, 275x3

Leg press 5x10 with eight plates

Leg extensions 4x15

Paused bench 315lbs for 4x3


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jan 6, 2022)

TnG bench 275lbs for 5x3

Shoulder press machine 180x12, 210x12, 250x12, 250x12

Dumbbell lateral raises 20's for 4x12
Superset with
Band face pulls 4x15

Neutral grip lat pull downs
140x12, 150x12, 150x12

Dips 25, 25, 20, 15

Cable preacher curls 40x20, 40x15, 40x12


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jan 8, 2022)

Deadlift 495x3, 525x3 

Was running super late and ran out of time before work. Thought about just skipping completely, but was hoping maybe I could get my deadlift in.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jan 11, 2022)

From yesterday:

Leg press 8 plates 4x15

Leg extensions 2 plates 4x15

Paused bench press 315lbs for 3x3

Hip pain has been flaring up since deadlift on Friday and it's to the point it's affecting my work. So most likely no squats or deadlift again for awhile. Still covering for the guy that got hurt at work a few weeks ago, too. So will be pressed for time again this week at least. 

In other news 189lbs this morning. First time below 190lbs since 2013. Wasn't really looking to get this low, but still have a tiny bit of stubborn lower belly fat trying to hang on and I'm just going to stay the course until it's gone since I've always bailed early in the past. At this point I've lost so much strength to injuries anyway what's a little more to finally get where I want to be bodyfat wise. 

Still thinking I might try a John Meadows program once I'm done cutting. Just need to get my home gym stuff from our other place here to the new place. Wife is really struggling with us working different shifts and if I went to the gym five days a week we wouldn't see each other at all during the week. Weekend gym is a no go for this reason as well.


----------



## Yano (Jan 11, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> From yesterday:
> 
> Leg press 8 plates 4x15
> 
> ...


Hope  ya feel better soon man and you two get your schedules to click , happy wife happy life thats just how it goes.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jan 12, 2022)

Yano said:


> Hope  ya feel better soon man and you two get your schedules to click , happy wife happy life thats just how it goes.



She just told me a few days ago she was happier when we were poor and got to spend more time together. With driving jobs the schedules just seem to suck. Either too many hours or just odd hours.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jan 13, 2022)

TnG bench 275lbs for 3x3

Incline multi grip camber bar 185lbs for 4x5

Cable flyes superset with front raises 4x12 each

Dips x20, x20, x30

Lat pull downs 3x12

Bodyweight 188lbs this am


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 13, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> TnG bench 275lbs for 3x3
> 
> Incline multi grip camber bar 185lbs for 4x5
> 
> ...



Hows the physique?
Back into oldschool PA territory?


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jan 13, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Hows the physique?
> Back into oldschool PA territory?



Feeling pretty small at the moment. Haven't done any real blasts in almost two years and been unable to lift heavy much of the last year. Taken its toll on size for sure. And obviously being in a calorie deficit since June last year. 




Planning to continue with the calorie deficit the rest of January. Then start reversing back towards maintenance calories next month. Current plan after that is a primo cycle and shoot for getting back to around 200lbs starting around March.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 13, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Feeling pretty small at the moment. Haven't done any real blasts in almost two years and been unable to lift heavy much of the last year. Taken its toll on size for sure. And obviously being in a calorie deficit since June last year.
> 
> View attachment 17294
> 
> ...



Looking solid
Especially with no gear
I know what I'm about to say is sacrilegious
But have you ever thiugh of doing a hypertrophy block?
Just work everything in, add in some mobility work while the hip recovers and the chest/ribs move back to 100%

Might help in the interim?


----------



## quackattack (Jan 13, 2022)

You look great and your moving some heavy weights. I think you have the ideal balance.


----------



## BrotherIron (Jan 13, 2022)

Do you know the root cause of the hip issue?


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jan 13, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Looking solid
> Especially with no gear
> I know what I'm about to say is sacrilegious
> But have you ever thiugh of doing a hypertrophy block?
> ...



That's actually the plan. @Btcowboy sent me a few BB routines and Creeping Death looks pretty appealing to me. Once I drop the 20mg a day of var and give my body a little break that's what I'm thinking of doing next. Like I was saying the other day need to get my home gym stuff up here so I can lift five days a week and still see my wife. 



quackattack said:


> You look great and your moving some heavy weights. I think you have the ideal balance.



Thanks. I'd let myself get too fat for awhile chasing heavier weights and now going for more of a balance like you said. It's hard because I enjoy lifting heavy weights much more than I do trying to look good.



BrotherIron said:


> Do you know the root cause of the hip issue?



Heavy sumo pulling seems to be the cause. Or at least it was originally. Squats and even sitting too long seem to aggravate it now. But a heavy sumo pull is a guaranteed way to be in some major pain for awhile.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jan 15, 2022)

188lbs this morning 

Went YOLO on bench
315x1, 340x1, 365x1, 376x1
First time hitting 2x bodyweight 

Then did some cable rows, curls, and lat pull downs. 

Two guys out with covid, so I'm picking up slack for now. About to drive straight into this winter storm now. Pretty psyched about the bench though, will get a video up this weekend when I get a chance.


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 15, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> 188lbs this morning
> 
> Went YOLO on bench
> 315x1, 340x1, 365x1, 376x1
> ...


Wow that must been the lightest BW you been at and how do you feel at that weight? Congrats on the PR and that ought to be a good sign especially by now your sternum should be fully healed.

Soon enough when things settle you should go see an ortho about that hip so that it doesn't become a huge problem for you later.

Seems you get shit on a lot even by mother nature but you pretty much grin and bear it and grind on....


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jan 15, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Wow that must been the lightest BW you been at and how do you feel at that weight? Congrats on the PR and that ought to be a good sign especially by now your sternum should be fully healed.
> 
> Soon enough when things settle you should go see an ortho about that hip so that it doesn't become a huge problem for you later.
> 
> Seems you get shit on a lot even by mother nature but you pretty much grin and bear it and grind on....



Health wise I feel good. Just feel small and weak compared to normal. But I'm trying to get leaner and be healthier. 

Ended up getting hit by a drunk driver tonight at work lol speaking of getting shit on.


----------



## Yano (Jan 15, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Health wise I feel good. Just feel small and weak compared to normal. But I'm trying to get leaner and be healthier.
> 
> Ended up getting hit by a drunk driver tonight at work lol speaking of getting shit on.


Ah shit man , glad you're ok. Thats messed up


----------



## Btcowboy (Jan 15, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> 188lbs this morning
> 
> Went YOLO on bench
> 315x1, 340x1, 365x1, 376x1
> ...


Fuck ya a 2x bodyweight bench impressive


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 15, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Health wise I feel good. Just feel small and weak compared to normal. But I'm trying to get leaner and be healthier.
> 
> Ended up getting hit by a drunk driver tonight at work lol speaking of getting shit on.



You all good?


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 15, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Health wise I feel good. Just feel small and weak compared to normal. But I'm trying to get leaner and be healthier.
> 
> Ended up getting hit by a drunk driver tonight at work lol speaking of getting shit on.


Oh fuck...you ok man?

Small and weak? Hell naw you are stronger than that!


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jan 15, 2022)

Yano said:


> Ah shit man , glad you're ok. Thats messed up





silentlemon1011 said:


> You all good?





MindlessWork said:


> Oh fuck...you ok man?
> 
> Small and weak? Hell naw you are stronger than that!



I'm good. Got a sub truck finally and I'm still out here finishing running this route. Our company truck might be totaled. Other guy's car definitely totaled.


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 15, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> I'm good. Got a sub truck finally and I'm still out here finishing running this route. Our company truck might be totaled. Other guy's car definitely totaled.


Damn...have you got checked out for any injury?


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jan 15, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Damn...have you got checked out for any injury?



No, I don't want to get involved with anything like that. Just want to do my work and get home.


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 15, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> No, I don't want to get involved with anything like that. Just want to do my work and get home.


Oh don't blame you and hopefully you didn't get any additional injury to set you back after making progress since the last major injury you had.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jan 15, 2022)

Bench vid from yesterday


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 17, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Good to have you all on board. Just waking up and having some coffee before the gym and work.



I’m also on board brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jan 17, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I’m also on board brother.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Welcome aboard!


----------



## iGone (Jan 17, 2022)

Good to see you're still strong as fuck!


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jan 17, 2022)

iGone said:


> Good to see you're still strong as fuck!



Thanks! Good to see you made it over here.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jan 19, 2022)

Didn't have time to update yesterday. We're really fucked at work. Just did some light SSB box squats and multi grip incline, plus some pump type stuff.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 19, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Didn't have time to update yesterday. We're really fucked at work. Just did some light SSB box squats and multi grip incline, plus some pump type stuff.



Still feeling decent after the accident.
How is your squat doing by the way?

I tend to focus on your crazy Bench and DL that I forget what you do with squats and what kind of accessories you run.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jan 19, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Still feeling decent after the accident.
> How is your squat doing by the way?
> 
> I tend to focus on your crazy Bench and DL that I forget what you do with squats and what kind of accessories you run.



Yeah, I'm not hurt at all. Just mentally lol I feel like everyone is going to crash into me now. Took a couple weeks to go away last time. 

I haven't squatted heavy in probably a year. I've never been a strong squatter and with the hip thing and lately some knee troubles I barely squat anymore. Not even sure I could hit 405lbs currently. Just trying to keep my leg size right now more than anything.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 19, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Yeah, I'm not hurt at all. Just mentally lol I feel like everyone is going to crash into me now. Took a couple weeks to go away last time.
> 
> I haven't squatted heavy in probably a year. I've never been a strong squatter and with the hip thing and lately some knee troubles I barely squat anymore. Not even sure I could hit 405lbs currently. Just trying to keep my leg size right now more than anything.



Yeah a couple accidents fucked with me pretty good too.
I showed you the pic where I fucking T..FUCKING BONED that one guy.. totally not my fault but I was slowing down for every green light for a couple months to make sure an idiot didnt run the red again. lmao
Our heads are a funny thing eh?

Yeah, I can imagine it's pretty much not doable to squat heavy with the hip
I personally find my LB squats are harder on the hip
I know for I've had to change my stance to account for my glute, brought my feet closer and straightened out slightly.

I guess time will play it's part before you can squat heavy again


----------



## Trendkill (Jan 19, 2022)

First off, glad to hear you are ok.

Secondly, have you ever considered wearing some light powerlifting briefs to help manage the hip pain?  They can do wonders for longevity too but can really help work around an injury.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jan 19, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> First off, glad to hear you are ok.
> 
> Secondly, have you ever considered wearing some light powerlifting briefs to help manage the hip pain?  They can do wonders for longevity too but can really help work around an injury.



I actually did some research on this and never ended up pulling the trigger on a pair. Any brand you'd recommend?


----------



## Trendkill (Jan 19, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> I actually did some research on this and never ended up pulling the trigger on a pair. Any brand you'd recommend?


There used to be a lot more choices but now its basically Inzer, Titan and Overkill.  I would start with something simple like the Inzer power pants.  Get a single ply pair (with legs, the other ones suck) and if you like them move up to the predators.  The Titan and Overkill stuff is stronger and also a lot more expensive.

These are only $34 and a great starting point.  They will not provide a "giant gain" as the Inzer marketing would have you believe but they will keep your hips tight and warm.  I use these for all my close stance work and a pair of Predators for wide stance work.  








						Power Pant
					

Wear Power Pant for powerful gains and a giant boost to your squat. Increases your gains, comfort and confidence. Power Pants can be worn under your suit during competition or as outer wear during workouts and legwork. Will immediately increase your lifting poundage or increase your number of...




					inzernet.com


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 19, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> There used to be a lot more choices but now its basically Inzer, Titan and Overkill.  I would start with something simple like the Inzer power pants.  Get a single ply pair (with legs, the other ones suck) and if you like them move up to the predators.  The Titan and Overkill stuff is stronger and also a lot more expensive.
> 
> These are only $34 and a great starting point.  They will not provide a "giant gain" as the Inzer marketing would have you believe but they will keep your hips tight and warm.  I use these for all my close stance work and a pair of Predators for wide stance work.
> 
> ...



I always thought PL briefs were more specifically for squat.
How does it feel for your DL?
Do you pull Sumo?


----------



## Trendkill (Jan 19, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I always thought PL briefs were more specifically for squat.
> How does it feel for your DL?
> Do you pull Sumo?


Briefs will work for any type of squat although medium to wide stance squatters will get way more out of them and will have an easier time reaching depth. 

Briefs work great for sumo pulls too.   I pull sumo the majority of the time and always pulled sumo when I competed.  They won't do anything for conventional pulls but if you get your hands on a good deadlift suit built for conventional pullers it can add a few pounds.  Due to the way those suits are constructed, however, you will be in for a ball crunching like you've never had.  The old marathon deadlift suit and the Metal conventional DL suit were famous for this.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 19, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Briefs will work for any type of squat although medium to wide stance squatters will get way more out of them and will have an easier time reaching depth.
> 
> Briefs work great for sumo pulls too.   I pull sumo the majority of the time and always pulled sumo when I competed.  They won't do anything for conventional pulls but if you get your hands on a good deadlift suit built for conventional pullers it can add a few pounds.  Due to the way those suits are constructed, however, you will be in for a ball crunching like you've never had.  The old marathon deadlift suit and the Metal conventional DL suit were famous for this.



Strange question, but.
How does it feel for glutes?
I currently have a torn glute and cant DL, something to stabilize would be helpful, to hopefully at least lift enough to stimulate the CNS


----------



## Trendkill (Jan 19, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Strange question, but.
> How does it feel for glutes?
> I currently have a torn glute and cant DL, something to stabilize would be helpful, to hopefully at least lift enough to stimulate the CNS


I would try it.  I honestly have no idea.  I have some on/off hip issues so I know the briefs work wonders for that.  Give it a try though.  It might do the trick.  

What is the glute issue specifically?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 19, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I would try it.  I honestly have no idea.  I have some on/off hip issues so I know the briefs work wonders for that.  Give it a try though.  It might do the trick.
> 
> What is the glute issue specifically?



Torn Maximus and medius.
Making progress on getting squats back, but DL is out of the question currently


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jan 19, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> There used to be a lot more choices but now its basically Inzer, Titan and Overkill.  I would start with something simple like the Inzer power pants.  Get a single ply pair (with legs, the other ones suck) and if you like them move up to the predators.  The Titan and Overkill stuff is stronger and also a lot more expensive.
> 
> These are only $34 and a great starting point.  They will not provide a "giant gain" as the Inzer marketing would have you believe but they will keep your hips tight and warm.  I use these for all my close stance work and a pair of Predators for wide stance work.
> 
> ...



Just ordered a pair. I'll update when I get a chance to try them out.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 19, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Just ordered a pair. I'll update when I get a chance to try them out.


am looking into Inzer power short and squat suit (dbl ply).  I would like to invest for my squats


----------



## Trendkill (Jan 19, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> am looking into Inzer power short and squat suit (dbl ply).  I would like to invest for my squats


A full suit is probably going to be more than you want. Start with the power pants. Once you get used to those move to the predators. You probably won’t need more then that.

it’s too bad Metal is no longer an option.  Their pro briefs were very easy to learn.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jan 19, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> am looking into Inzer power short and squat suit (dbl ply).  I would like to invest for my squats



Mine are on the way. Can definitely let you know my opinion of them when I try them out.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jan 21, 2022)

3x5 with 275lbs in and got the text to come in to work immediately. Did an AMRAP of 275x12 and had to call it a day.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 21, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> 3x5 with 275lbs in and got the text to come in to work immediately. Did an AMRAP of 275x12 and had to call it a day.



That sucks


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jan 21, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> That sucks



Yeah, but it's what I signed up for. I told my manager a long time ago I could pretty much cover anything with minimal notice and to just take care of me financially for it. Gym is just a hobby after all.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jan 22, 2022)

Belt squats 3 plates each side 4x15

Seated dumbbell press 55's for 3x15

Lat pull down machine 120lbs 5x10

Dumbbell pullovers 80 for 3x10
Superset with
Cable preacher curls 3x12


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jan 26, 2022)

From yesterday:

Leg press 5 plates per side 5x10

TnG bench 315x3x3

Incline dumbbell press 80's for 3x15

Lat pull down machine 3x12

Dips x20, x20, x15

Couple burnouts with preacher curl machine

Waiting on my Inzer briefs before I start squatting and deadlifting again.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jan 27, 2022)

Close grip bench 275lbs for 4x8

Seated cable rows 5x10

Seated dumbbell press 60's for 4x10

Lat pull down machine 5x10

Rope cable triceps extensions 3x15


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Jan 27, 2022)

Ahh shit... I missed the start of PA's comeback log. What am I even doing with my life? Lol.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jan 27, 2022)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Ahh shit... I missed the start of PA's comeback log. What am I even doing with my life? Lol.



You didn't really miss much, I'm deep into this cut and training is pretty boring right now. Did manage a 500x16 deadlift a few weeks back and finally a 2x bodyweight bench of 376lbs at 188lbs. That's pretty much it.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Jan 27, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> You didn't really miss much, I'm deep into this cut and training is pretty boring right now. Did manage a 500x16 deadlift a few weeks back and finally a 2x bodyweight bench of 376lbs at 188lbs. That's pretty much it.



I doubt I could hit 375 ATM. Might be lucky for 330-340. Lol. I guess that's almost 2x be for me also.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jan 29, 2022)

Did a trial run of a Creeping Death 2 pull day. Think I'll do that here and there through next month and start for real in March.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 29, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Did a trial run of a Creeping Death 2 pull day. Think I'll do that here and there through next month and start for real in March.



John Meadows may have seemed like a super nice guy
But I've run CD2 a little
He is obviously trying to kill me with his RPE13

Great program


----------



## Btcowboy (Jan 29, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Did a trial run of a Creeping Death 2 pull day. Think I'll do that here and there through next month and start for real in March.


Its brutal but you will love it


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Feb 1, 2022)

Did the first Creeping Death 2 push day yesterday. I'm glad I'm spending a month trying it out before doing it for real. I'm completely unaccustomed to training to failure and some of these techniques and exercises. So the plan for now is continue practicing various program days this month and start the program for real next month. Still need to get my home gym setup from our rental property to our new house before then. That way I can train 5x a week and still see my wife on the days I train at home. 

Can't remember if I mentioned it, but I dropped from 200mg of test a week to 150mg for the last month. Had still been at 4iu a day of HGH, but going back to 2iu for this month. Also added in creatine a month ago just for a little boost. Plan is to start primo next month at 450mg a week and bump test to 250mg a week. HGH back to 4iu then or maybe 8iu EOD, not sure yet. 

Calorie wise this week starts the reverse dieting back up. Just added in a small amount and should still be in a deficit the first few jumps. 

This is where I'm ending the cut at. Around 185lbs currently. Ideally I'm wanting to slowly get back to around 200ish by summer with minimal fat gain. I'm hoping since I've been heavier before it'll come easier.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 2, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Did the first Creeping Death 2 push day yesterday. I'm glad I'm spending a month trying it out before doing it for real. I'm completely unaccustomed to training to failure and some of these techniques and exercises. So the plan for now is continue practicing various program days this month and start the program for real next month. Still need to get my home gym setup from our rental property to our new house before then. That way I can train 5x a week and still see my wife on the days I train at home.
> 
> Can't remember if I mentioned it, but I dropped from 200mg of test a week to 150mg for the last month. Had still been at 4iu a day of HGH, but going back to 2iu for this month. Also added in creatine a month ago just for a little boost. Plan is to start primo next month at 450mg a week and bump test to 250mg a week. HGH back to 4iu then or maybe 8iu EOD, not sure yet.
> 
> ...


looking pretty lean for a PL'er


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Feb 3, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> looking pretty lean for a PL'er




Yeah, I'm trying to do something different. I'd been spinning my wheels on strength training for the last two years due to injuries. It was really killing my enjoyment of the gym. That and my blood pressure was creeping up, so I figured I'd try something else for awhile. I've cut down before, but I've never really focused on hypertrophy before. Have started a couple times and ended up quitting within like two weeks to go back to powerlifting.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 3, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Yeah, I'm trying to do something different. I'd been spinning my wheels on strength training for the last two years due to injuries. It was really killing my enjoyment of the gym. That and my blood pressure was creeping up, so I figured I'd try something else for awhile. I've cut down before, but I've never really focused on hypertrophy before. Have started a couple times and ended up quitting within like two weeks to go back to powerlifting.



When i wrote that, I meant it as a compliment.  You have a good frame for body building, but I don't blame you. I prefer PL'ing and PL'ers.  

I bet you fill-in well when you are at your PL'ing peak.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Feb 3, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> When i wrote that, I meant it as a compliment.  You have a good frame for body building, but I don't blame you. I prefer PL'ing and PL'ers.
> 
> I bet you fill-in well when you are at your PL'ing peak.



All good, I took it as a compliment. I read it when I got off work this morning and meant to reply then and ended up going to bed. And yeah, in the past I've never enjoyed training for hypertrophy. I just like lifting big weights. But I'm actually kind of excited to see how this goes. Like I said I've been in a slump not enjoying the gym. Actually following a routine again chasing some goals is going to be nice.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 3, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> All good, I took it as a compliment. I read it when I got off work this morning and meant to reply then and ended up going to bed. And yeah, in the past I've never enjoyed training for hypertrophy. I just like lifting big weights. But I'm actually kind of excited to see how this goes. Like I said I've been in a slump not enjoying the gym. Actually following a routine again chasing some goals is going to be nice.



Its interesting that we get some fin out of a short stretch of hypertrophy.
As you know , im the same way... my passion is lifting heavy shit... I fucking love it

But I did enjoy my hypertrophy block last cycle... not enough to actually do it again anytime soon
But it was okay


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Feb 3, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Its interesting that we get some fin out of a short stretch of hypertrophy.
> As you know , im the same way... my passion is lifting heavy shit... I fucking love it
> 
> But I did enjoy my hypertrophy block last cycle... not enough to actually do it again anytime soon
> But it was okay



That's my passion too. But I also feel like I always need to be making some kind of progress and that's just not happening currently on the strength side.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Feb 5, 2022)

Did my first Creeping Death 2 leg day. My conditioning is definitely lacking badly. Couldn't finish the workout. Felt like I was gonna die and have a long night ahead of me at work.


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 5, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Did my first Creeping Death 2 leg day. My conditioning is definitely lacking badly. Couldn't finish the workout. Felt like I was gonna die and have a long night ahead of me at work.


Haha love it.... yeah its a beast. Once you get it and able to do it, its awesome


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 5, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Haha love it.... yeah its a beast. Once you get it and able to do it, its awesome


No way in hell I could do it now


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Feb 5, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Haha love it.... yeah its a beast. Once you get it and able to do it, its awesome



Yeah, it'll take some building up too. Like I was saying I'm glad I'm trying it for a month before starting for real. I've never really trained to failure on anything or done much higher reps besides the occasional deadlift AMRAP. I'm more used to 5x5 with a weight I can do for 10-12.


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 5, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Yeah, it'll take some building up too. Like I was saying I'm glad I'm trying it for a month before starting for real. I've never really trained to failure on anything or done much higher reps besides the occasional deadlift AMRAP. I'm more used to 5x5 with a weight I can do for 10-12.


Last time I ran it, I was in the gym at 5am so very little food intake prework out. I got through them but it was tough, but I was conditioned to it as that style was all I did until you PL guys got me to switch to PL lol.

With your strength level I am super interested to see what transformation you will make when you run the full program. I think results will be impressive


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Feb 8, 2022)

Creeping Death 2 pull pump day

10 minutes light stair machine plus 15 minutes walking. Trying to ease back into cardio.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 8, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Creeping Death 2 pull pump day
> 
> 10 minutes light stair machine plus 15 minutes walking. Trying to ease back into cardio.



Hows the back feel from pull day?


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Feb 8, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Hows the back feel from pull day?



I'm enjoying the upper body days. The leg day was fucking awful lol. I'm watching John's youtube videos for a lot of these exercises as I'm not familiar with them. Want to have it all down when I start for real next month.


----------



## Trendkill (Feb 8, 2022)

Did those Inzer briefs arrive yet?


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Feb 10, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Did those Inzer briefs arrive yet?



Sorry, missed this somehow Monday. No, according to tracking they haven't even shipped yet. Guess they're making them from scratch.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Feb 10, 2022)

Creeping Death 2 push pump day

Way overshot the dumbbell floor press dumbbell flye superset. Doing some light cardio now before work.


----------



## iGone (Feb 10, 2022)

What are your thoughts of CD2 so far?
I downloaded the pdf today and have been looking it over, it seems just as brutal as you guys describe it lol. 
I will say it seems like I wouldn't need a whole lot of substitutions for my home gym which is also nice.


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 10, 2022)

iGone said:


> What are your thoughts of CD2 so far?
> I downloaded the pdf today and have been looking it over, it seems just as brutal as you guys describe it lol.
> I will say it seems like I wouldn't need a whole lot of substitutions for my home gym which is also nice.


The home gym doesnt quite work for it. But subs can work for sure. If I can remember back to running it Other than lamdmine for meadows rows, cable and calf machines it would work.


----------



## iGone (Feb 10, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> The home gym doesnt quite work for it. But subs can work for sure. If I can remember back to running it Other than lamdmine for meadows rows, cable and calf machines it would work.


I have a cable machine, only thing I'm currently lacking is like machine press, pecdeck, leg press. 
Waiting to pull the trigger on the home leg press things


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Feb 10, 2022)

iGone said:


> What are your thoughts of CD2 so far?
> I downloaded the pdf today and have been looking it over, it seems just as brutal as you guys describe it lol.
> I will say it seems like I wouldn't need a whole lot of substitutions for my home gym which is also nice.



It's my first experience with this kind of program, but I'm liking it so far. It's something different and I'm glad to be actually following a program again. Been mostly winging it for over a year now. I'm going to need a few things for my home gym to do everything it looks like. Or at least most.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Feb 14, 2022)

Finally mustered up the motivation to go pick up my squat rack and bench earlier. I'm going to order one those cable attachments and try to pick up some dumbells off Facebook swap soon. That way I can do some days at home since I'll be training five days a week. 

Will try to add a little more detail to the log as well. Hard sometimes with going straight to work from the gym.

Nutrition wise I will be adding around 200 calories to my daily intake this week. 

Gear wise still 150mg a week of test e plus 2iu a day of HGH. Six days a week on the HGH just for consistency of what day I reconstitute the vials with 12iu vials.

Training wise will continue to trial run these CP2 workouts three days a week till the end of this month.


----------



## iGone (Feb 14, 2022)

I don't know what your budget is, but I picked up a Valor Fitness BD-61 pulley machine and it's been absolutely fantastic. Just my $0.02


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Feb 14, 2022)

iGone said:


> I don't know what your budget is, but I picked up a Valor Fitness BD-61 pulley machine and it's been absolutely fantastic. Just my $0.02




That does look pretty nice. Space is the biggest issue. I just have a little two room building and half of it is storage.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Feb 14, 2022)

This is what I'm working with for my home gym area.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Feb 15, 2022)

One arm barbell row 2 25's for 4x10

Close grip pull downs 130lbs for 3x8

Dumbbell pullover with a band 50lbs for 3x10

Rack pulls against side of rack with no lockout 3x5 with around 300ish (mix of metric and standard plates)

Hyperextensions 2x20

Rope crunches 4 sets to failure 

Barbell biceps curls 4x8

10 minutes light incline walking

Meals:

Breakfast 2 servings of oatmeal with fresh blueberries and strawberries plus 2 scoops of protein powder

Post workout 16oz of V8 carrot ginger juice plus 2 scoops of protein powder 

Lunch natural peanut butter and jelly on a tortilla, a bag of carrots and broccoli, 2 servings of Triscuits

Dinner chicken, turkey bacon, and cheese on a tortilla, a bag of carrots and broccoli, 2 servings of Triscuits


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 15, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> View attachment 18339
> 
> 
> This is what I'm working with for my home gym area.



It’ll do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Feb 17, 2022)

Bodyweight 187lbs this AM


Incline dumbbell press 85's for 4x10

Incline multi grip press 135x8, 155x8, 165x8

Bodyweight dips to failure with 45 seconds rest between x45, x20, x19, x18

1.5 rep machine flyes 3 sets of 8 at RPE 10

Reverse pec deck 4x20

Cage press 115lbs for 4x6

Single handle triceps push downs 4x8

Lying rope triceps extensions 4x12


Meals:

Breakfast 2 servings of oatmeal with fresh blueberries and strawberries plus 2 scoops of protein powder

Post workout 16oz of V8 carrot ginger juice plus 2 scoops of protein powder

Lunch natural peanut butter and jelly on a tortilla, a bag of carrots and broccoli, 2 servings of Triscuits

Dinner chicken, turkey bacon, and cheese on a tortilla, a bag of carrots and broccoli, 2 servings of Triscuits

Yesterday was same food wise except a fish fillet on the wrap instead of chicken


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 17, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Bodyweight 187lbs this AM
> 
> 
> Incline dumbbell press 85's for 4x10
> ...



How many calories are you aiming for?


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Feb 17, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> How many calories are you aiming for?



I haven't actively tracked them in years. I eat the same things every day and just gradually add, remove, or swap things as needed.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Feb 17, 2022)

Saw that deadlift vid like 2 years ago maybe? Was in awe then, still in awe now.

i couldn't do that if i was paid to.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Feb 17, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Saw that deadlift vid like 2 years ago maybe? Was in awe then, still in awe now.
> 
> i couldn't do that if i was paid to.




October 2019, so yeah just a little over. That was the pinnacle of my lifting career. Haven't done any heavy squatting or deadlifting in over a year now though. Been hanging out over here for a few months and focusing more on looking good and being healthy these days.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Feb 19, 2022)

Weight 185lbs

Lying leg curls 4x10

Tempo paused SSB squats 3x6 with 210lbs
(Cut these short, even this light of weight I'm shaking every rep like a 1RM, feels like I have no power or stability in my hip)

Leg press drop set 3 sets of 10 reducing weight each set and last set to failure 

Dumbbell stiff legged deadlift 3/4 reps 3x8

Calf raises 6x10


Meals:

Breakfast 2 servings of oatmeal with fresh blueberries and strawberries plus 2 scoops of protein powder

Post workout 16oz of V8 carrot ginger juice plus 2 scoops of protein powder

Lunch natural peanut butter and jelly on a tortilla, a bag of carrots, cherry tomatoes,  and broccoli, 2 servings of Triscuits

Dinner chicken, turkey bacon, and cheese on a tortilla, a bag of carrots, cherry tomatoes, and broccoli, 2 servings of Triscuits


----------



## Tazz (Feb 19, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Weight 185lbs
> 
> Lying leg curls 4x10
> 
> ...



How’s that v8 carrot ginger? 1-10 disgusting scale, 10 being dog shit.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Feb 19, 2022)

Tazz said:


> How’s that v8 carrot ginger? 1-10 disgusting scale, 10 being dog shit.



Honestly it's not bad. I wouldn't call it delicious, but after years of the typical protein shake flavors it's a nice change. I just use unflavored protein. It's got the simple sugars for post workout and a couple extra servings of vegetables supposedly anyway. 

Vanilla protein with tart cherry juice and almond milk is another one I like.


----------



## Tazz (Feb 19, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Honestly it's not bad. I wouldn't call it delicious, but after years of the typical protein shake flavors it's a nice change. I just use unflavored protein. It's got the simple sugars for post workout and a couple extra servings of vegetables supposedly anyway.
> 
> Vanilla protein with tart cherry juice and almond milk is another one I like.



Intriguing, i’ll try both, what vanilla protein do you use? 

Every vanilla protein i ever tried is absolutely disgusting, I preference unflavored over it, but normally just chug down a chocolate real quick. 

Cellucor’s chocolate isn’t bad, almost (but not quite), like a chocolate milk.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 19, 2022)

How tall are you Perrin?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Feb 19, 2022)

Tazz said:


> Intriguing, i’ll try both, what vanilla protein do you use?
> 
> Every vanilla protein i ever tried is absolutely disgusting, I preference unflavored over it, but normally just chug down a chocolate real quick.
> 
> Cellucor’s chocolate isn’t bad, almost (but not quite), like a chocolate milk.



The last I had was the GNC brand. It was actually vanilla ice cream flavor now that I'm thinking about it. Probably not much difference really. 

The tart cherry juice is extremely tart, just so you know if you've never had it. I found it to be too much with unflavored protein. The vanilla goes well with it just for something totally different. I get sick of the typical flavors. 

I've been using mostly Myprotein the last couple years. Got some Now Foods unflavored at the moment because it was cheaper. Myprotein fruity cereal and marshmallow cereal flavors I mix with my oatmeal. 



The Phoenix said:


> How tall are you Perrin?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



5'10"


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Feb 20, 2022)

Going to watch a buddy compete this morning. It's so weird being up this early. Had a nice cheat meal last night, a flamin' hot Cheeto burger with chili cheese fries and went to Coldstone Creamery after. About to head to the meet now. Hopefully haven’t missed too much. 10:30am here, it started at 9am.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Feb 21, 2022)

My buddy bombed out on bench. Sucks it was his first meet. I was concerned when he told me his opener, but his coach was there and apparently wasn't.


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 21, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> My buddy bombed out on bench. Sucks it was his first meet. I was concerned when he told me his opener, but his coach was there and apparently wasn't.


Shitty for him...


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Feb 21, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Shitty for him...



Yep, sucks for him. He says he's going back next year though. 

Been kind of a shitty week for me too. Windshield cracked all the way across on my truck and had to get that fixed. Then got an unexpected medical bill from that benching accident I had last year. Then today when we got home since it was so nice I thought I'd get the Z06 out. Battery was dead and after I got it started the radio screen was black and won't come back on.

First world problems I guess except the medical bills I guess that's just an American problem. Oh well, I'm excited for this blast soon anyway. Been so long I'm expecting great things.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 21, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> My buddy bombed out on bench. Sucks it was his first meet. I was concerned when he told me his opener, but his coach was there and apparently wasn't.



Awe mang!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Feb 21, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Awe mang!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



I know. He missed his first, which was too heavy for a first anyway for racking too soon, then went up 15lbs and totally missed it. Pretty much over with at that point because you can't go down. I kinda think his coach isn't the best. As soon as he told me his opener and what he'd hit in training I was worried.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 21, 2022)

Hey PA, Have you received you Inzer power shorts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Feb 21, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Hey PA, Have you received you Inzer power shorts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Nope, still just says order confirmed and will email when shipped. It's been about five weeks, so will email them soon and see what's up.


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 21, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Yep, sucks for him. He says he's going back next year though.
> 
> Been kind of a shitty week for me too. Windshield cracked all the way across on my truck and had to get that fixed. Then got an unexpected medical bill from that benching accident I had last year. Then today when we got home since it was so nice I thought I'd get the Z06 out. Battery was dead and after I got it started the radio screen was black and won't come back on.
> 
> First world problems I guess except the medical bills I guess that's just an American problem. Oh well, I'm excited for this blast soon anyway. Been so long I'm expecting great things.


Yes shitty for you as well, first world problems are still ptoblems lol. 
We all are expecting great things.


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 21, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> I know. He missed his first, which was too heavy for a first anyway for racking too soon, then went up 15lbs and totally missed it. Pretty much over with at that point because you can't go down. I kinda think his coach isn't the best. As soon as he told me his opener and what he'd hit in training I was worried.


I remembered your words picking my openers. I also did the dumb thing of missing at one weight and still pushing up. Red lights for sinking at 285 and jumping to 297 instead of redoing 285. 

You live and learn and am sure he wont do that again nor will I


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Feb 22, 2022)

Dual single handle cable rows 4x10

Straight arm push downs superset with neutral grip lat pull downs 4x8 of each

Chest supported rows 4x10

EZ bar preacher curls 4x8

Preacher hammer dumbbell curls 4x12

Rope crunches to failure 4 sets

10 minute treadmill run


Meals:

Breakfast 2 servings of oatmeal with fresh blueberries and strawberries plus 2 scoops of protein powder

Post workout 16oz of V8 carrot ginger juice plus 2 scoops of protein powder

Lunch natural peanut butter and jelly on a tortilla, a bag of carrots, cherry tomatoes, and broccoli, 2 servings of Triscuits

Dinner chicken, fish and cheese on wheat bread, a bag of carrots, cherry tomatoes, and broccoli, 2 servings of Triscuits


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Feb 24, 2022)

187lbs

Machine press 3x8 up to RPE 10

Incline multi grip press with 3 second descent 
135x8, 115lbs for 3x10
Superset with
Incline dumbbell flyes 25x8, 35's for 3x8

Side lateral 10's for 15, 12's for 3x15
Superset set with
Rear delt flyes 10's for 15, 12's for 3x15

Rope triceps push downs 4x10

Bent over rope triceps extensions 4x10

5 minutes stair machine
10 minutes jog


Meals:

Breakfast 2 servings of oatmeal with fresh blueberries and strawberries plus 2 scoops of protein powder

Post workout 16oz of V8 carrot ginger juice plus 2 scoops of protein powder

Lunch natural peanut butter and jelly on a tortilla, a bag of carrots, cherry tomatoes, and broccoli, 2 servings of Triscuits

Dinner chicken, fish and cheese on wheat bread, a bag of carrots, cherry tomatoes, and broccoli, 2 servings of Triscuits


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Feb 26, 2022)

185lbs

Leg extensions 4 sets to failure

Squat machine 4 sets of 8

Leg press 2x30 and 1x10

Glute kickbacks 3x12

Went off program and did a few sets of bench top sets 315x2 and 315x3

12 minute jog


Meals:

Breakfast 2 servings of oatmeal with fresh blueberries and strawberries plus 2 scoops of protein powder

Post workout 16oz of V8 carrot ginger juice plus 2 scoops of protein powder

Lunch natural peanut butter and jelly on a tortilla, a bag of carrots, cherry tomatoes, and broccoli, 2 servings of Triscuits

Dinner chicken, fish and cheese on wheat bread, a bag of carrots, cherry tomatoes, and broccoli, 2 servings of Triscuits


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Mar 3, 2022)

Sorry for the lack of updates. Been busy with work and the doctor's office that issued my DOT medical card checked intrastate instead of interstate. So I had to go get a new one and then take it back to the DMV, which is a 30 minute drive each way. Pretty well burned up all my free time this week with that. 

But anyway did my pull and push day Monday and Wednesday. Got my new squat rack with cable stations in, but haven't got it set up yet. Hopefully this weekend or next weekend with that. My primo should be here any day, so will start that up and will restart Creeping Death from the beginning and do 5x a week instead of 3x now that I'm getting the hang of it a little. 

Diet still been the same. Once these Triscuits are gone will be dropping those and start making a fourth meal. They were just a temporary cheat carb thing after all the months of dieting.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Mar 10, 2022)

Push day today. Sorry for lack of updates really pressed for time with work. Weight still the same. Got my primo in, so will start that up tomorrow. Bumped hgh back to 4iu a day this week as well. 


Change in diet I made a week's worth of breakfast burritos to freeze and heat up in the mornings to save a little time. So will be doing that instead of oatmeal for awhile. Wanting to get more meat in daily. 

Still haven't put my new squat rack together and haven't went and picked up all my plates yet. Maybe this weekend or next weekend.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Mar 10, 2022)

Oh yeah, also emailed Inzer a couple days ago about the briefs. Still waiting to hear back. Been two months now.


----------



## Trendkill (Mar 10, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Oh yeah, also emailed Inzer a couple days ago about the briefs. Still waiting to hear back. Been two months now.


Sounds like they owe you a free pair of briefs.  That is ridiculous.


----------



## BrotherIron (Mar 10, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Sounds like they owe you a free pair of briefs.  That is ridiculous.


They've always been slow. I wear their power pants (sized for a 308'er back when I was adult sized and not a miniature like now). I was thinking of ordering another pair just a size bigger than my current weight, but this is making me rethink that idea.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Mar 10, 2022)

Apparently it's only been 7 weeks, not two months quite yet.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Mar 14, 2022)

Landmine rows 4x8
Chest supported rows 3x10
Chin ups 4x10 superset with kettlebell pullovers 4x8
Hyperextensions x20, x15, x15
Rope crunches 6 sets to failure 
Dumbbell curls 4x8
Light barbell curls with 10b seconds rest 4x8

Cardio

Weight still about the same. Did second pin of primo yesterday. Added a fourth meal starting today a second fish sandwich for now with an extra serving of vegetables.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 14, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Landmine rows 4x8
> Chest supported rows 3x10
> Chin ups 4x10 superset with kettlebell pullovers 4x8
> Hyperextensions x20, x15, x15
> ...



looking forward to seeing you fill in


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Mar 15, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> looking forward to seeing you fill in



Me too. Been feeling small lately. Excited to bulk back up some.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 15, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Me too. Been feeling small lately. Excited to bulk back up some.


i feel smallz right now.  I just started up again after 3 weeks off due to medical.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Mar 16, 2022)

Push day today

Went in the bathroom at the gym and was like damn I'm starting to look kinda vascular.





I'll get my new meal plan typed out and added back in when I get the chance. As usual it's go go go because of work.


----------



## Trendkill (Mar 17, 2022)

Kinda vascular Lol.  yeah just a bit.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Mar 17, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Kinda vascular Lol.  yeah just a bit.



Not as enjoyable as powerlifting, but doing this has some upsides.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Mar 21, 2022)

Got my plates to the house over the weekend. 600ish pounds. Just need a 25 and a 10 as I only have one of each. Being outside for two years wasn't kind to the polyethylene coating, so I guess I'll peel it all off. Started getting my new rack put together, but didn't get it finished. Still have my old rack that's too tall for my garage sitting outside I can use in the meantime. Couldn't track down my dumbells, might not have them anymore. Been looking on Facebook swap for something. 

Haven't been very productive on the weekends so far this year.


----------



## Freakmidd (Mar 21, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> View attachment 19879
> 
> 
> Got my plates to the house over the weekend. 600ish pounds. Just need a 25 and a 10 as I only have one of each. Being outside for two years wasn't kind to the polyethylene coating, so I guess I'll peel it all off. Started getting my new rack put together, but didn't get it finished. Still have my old rack that's too tall for my garage sitting outside I can use in the meantime. Couldn't track down my dumbells, might not have them anymore. Been looking on Facebook swap for something.
> ...


Weight is weight..

Like you said.. if it bugs you that much, you can always peel the coating and paint them.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Mar 21, 2022)

Freakmidd said:


> Weight is weight..
> 
> Like you said.. if it bugs you that much, you can always peel the coating and paint them.



My thoughts exactly. I don't need it to be pretty, just functional. Gives it the old school dungeon gym feel.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Mar 24, 2022)

Quick update:

Started Creeping Death 2 over and doing it 5 days a week starting this week. Still doing the cardio after each workout, currently jogging 1 1/2 miles and trying to do it a little faster each time. Weight 185lbs currently despite upping calories I guess the cardio still has me in a deficit. Will continue to slowly up the calories. I think I'm two weeks into the primo cycle now, idk my job has me losing track of time lol. 

New meal plan:

Breakfast: Beef, egg, and cheese wrap

Post workout 8oz of V8 carrot ginger juice, 6oz of strawberry juice plus 2 scoops of protein powder

Lunch natural peanut butter and jelly on a tortilla, a bag of carrots, cherry tomatoes, and broccoli, 

Dinner #1, fish and cheese on wheat bread, a bag of carrots, cherry tomatoes, and broccoli

Dinner #2, fish and cheese on wheat bread, a bag of carrots, cherry tomatoes, and broccoli


----------



## Yano (Mar 24, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> View attachment 19879
> 
> 
> Got my plates to the house over the weekend. 600ish pounds. Just need a 25 and a 10 as I only have one of each. Being outside for two years wasn't kind to the polyethylene coating, so I guess I'll peel it all off. Started getting my new rack put together, but didn't get it finished. Still have my old rack that's too tall for my garage sitting outside I can use in the meantime. Couldn't track down my dumbells, might not have them anymore. Been looking on Facebook swap for something.
> ...


Hell yeah man peel that dead skin off em and you could sand blast em real quick  and just hit em with black primer to get em lookin fresh and clean.


----------



## Trendkill (Mar 25, 2022)

Fish and cheese sandwich. Twice a day. You my friend are a savage.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Mar 31, 2022)

Sorry again for lack of updates. The guy that used to share the extra work with me hasn't been since December and he's supposed to start back with that Monday. So I was thinking I'd have more free time, but now two guys quit in the last week, so probably fucked once again. But more money at least.

Got my home setup fully operational and been getting some workouts in at home. Also my Inzer briefs finally arrived today after almost three months, so will try them out next week. Might go off program and do some squats and sumo deadlift.

Besides that still doing 250mg test e and 450mg primo e a week along with 4iu HGH six days a week. Weight still mid 180's.

Been working on my running a mile time. Managed to get it under 8 minutes this week. Nothing special, but haven't done that since high school. Trying to get my 1 1/2 mile to around 10-11 minutes. Still doing Creeping Death 2 now five days a week. If work gets too ridiculous I'll at least be able to get my workouts done at home.

Current physique progress





I think I'm gonna train for a bench only meet after finishing CD2. Been missing doing meets. Maybe full power depending on how my hip is, but just planning bench only for now. Shooting for 405+ at 198lbs.


----------



## Trendkill (Apr 1, 2022)

Glad those briefs finally came in. The legs will probably be very tight for the first few workouts but will quickly loosen up after that.  Be patient getting them on the first couple times. Once they are broken in they will slide on in about 10 second.


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 1, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Sorry again for lack of updates. The guy that used to share the extra work with me hasn't been since December and he's supposed to start back with that Monday. So I was thinking I'd have more free time, but now two guys quit in the last week, so probably fucked once again. But more money at least.
> 
> Got my home setup fully operational and been getting some workouts in at home. Also my Inzer briefs finally arrived today after almost three months, so will try them out next week. Might go off program and do some squats and sumo deadlift.
> 
> ...



Looking very tight man; awesome physique Bro !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 1, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Glad those briefs finally came in. The legs will probably be very tight for the first few workouts but will quickly loosen up after that. Be patient getting them on the first couple times. Once they are broken in they will slide on in about 10 second.



Oh they finally came? Let me know how they work for you. Want to order some inzer power shorts as well as the inzer 2-ply squat suit. PA said you might only need the power shorts and not necessarily the squat suit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Trendkill (Apr 1, 2022)

@The Phoenix unless you have multiple training partners and are planning on competing there is zero reason to get a multiply squat suit. Power pants are a good start. Progress to Predator briefs from there.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Apr 1, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Looking very tight man; awesome physique Bro !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Thanks. I think maybe the primo is starting to kick in a little because I feel like my muscles are looking fuller all of a sudden. Gonna bump up protein slightly next week and carbs either the following or next after that. 



The Phoenix said:


> Oh they finally came? Let me know how they work for you. Want to order some inzer power shorts as well as the inzer 2-ply squat suit. PA said you might only need the power shorts and not necessarily the squat suit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Might go ahead and just hit a few sets of deadlift today if all my buddies are at the gym. Today is usually deadlift day. I think they're kinda sad I haven't been lifting with them since starting this bodybuilding routine lol. If not I'll just throw them on for squats next Wednesday.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Apr 2, 2022)

Push pump day today. Bodyweight still 185lbs.

After my scheduled workout tried out the Inzer briefs. Warmed up and then hit a few singles. We'll see how the hip feels in the morning.

Top single here.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Apr 2, 2022)

Definitely aggravated my hip again. I took 800mg of Ibuprofen as soon as I got to work and just got to my first stop and feeling some stiffness and discomfort. Probably shouldn't have went up to 600lbs after not deadlifting for a few months. My last ramp up set at 555lbs felt good at least. Not too worried about it shouldn't hurt me doing this program too much. I'll just take it easy on lower body for a couple weeks. Kinda glad I can still pull 600lbs after all the weight loss and months off, but still bummed my hip seems to be permanently fucked. Been almost three years now. Hopefully the pain won't linger too long I'll know better in the coming days.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Apr 2, 2022)

Update my hip feels fine this morning. I guess I'm just so paranoid about it being injured just the slightest little soreness in it last night had me thinking it was hurt again.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Apr 7, 2022)

Squat felt good in the briefs today. Worked up to 5x6 with 275lbs 3 second eccentric and 1 second pause. Ran a mile in 7:44 best time yet. Weight was 187lbs this morning. Increased protein a little this week.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Apr 9, 2022)

Wondering lately how many times I've unknowingly pinned HGH IV over the years. Realized I've got veins right where I normally pin.

Push pump day today. Weight was 190lbs, might just be water since it's come on so fast. Went ahead and deadlifted with the boys today after my normal stuff. Worked up to 585x1. All four in the group hit 585+ and one hit a new PR of 675x1.

@The Phoenix these briefs seem pretty legit if you're still considering them. Probably better order them now if you want them by summer lol.


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 9, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> View attachment 20499
> 
> 
> Wondering lately how many times I've unknowingly pinned HGH IV over the years. Realized I've got veins right where I normally pin.
> ...



Thanks brother. I will look into it. I was confused with the sizes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Apr 9, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Thanks brother. I will look into it. I was confused with the sizes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



I got size 34. I'm around 5'10" and 185-190lbs depending on the day. Not sure my waist size, my 32" jeans are pretty loose so 30-32" probably. This size seems to fit okay and they're a little hard to put on. If any of that helps anyway.


----------



## Trendkill (Apr 9, 2022)

I’m glad the briefs are working out. They will add longevity to your heavy lifting career.

Really cool to still pull 600 after not deadlifting for several months.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Apr 11, 2022)

Here's what my weekly prep looks like at the moment.





Post workout shakes on top, intra workout on bottom. Ready to grab and go. Post is 8oz V8 carrot ginger plus 6oz white cranberry with two scoops unflavored protein and 5g creatine. Intra is just water with potassium salt, sea salt, and sugar free flavor.




15 bags of vegetables (broccoli, carrots, and cherry tomatoes) ready to grab and go along with five PB&J burritos and my water to take to work. Got a mini fridge by the back door that's just for work stuff.




Breakfast burritos ready to microwave in my freezer. These each contain 1/5 a pound of 90/10 beef, 1/4 shredded cheese, 1 egg, and a sliced habanero.




Supplements morning and evening ready to go. Fish oil, magnesium, vitamin D, COQ10, ashwaganda, melatonin, and Lisinopril.




Just started these this week since I bought this glycerol pre workout stuff that's supposed to improve pump. 5g glycerol plus 5g creatine plus 10mg Cialis for a good pump in theory to take with my coffee.

Got work and gym clothes ready to go too. Really makes my life a lot easier to have everything ready to go during the work week. Was just posting in the sleep thread I absolutely have to get 7-8 hours sleep and it's tough with my work hours.

My other work food I'm cooking while I'm eating breakfast and drinking coffee.

I bought some various handles for my cables the other day. Got the neutral grip, rope, and dual single handles and already had a lat pull handle and small straight bar. Looking really hard for some adjustable dumbbells now. Found some on Amazon for $340 that come with two handles and 200lbs in plates I'm probably going to end up getting.

Weight has suddenly shot up the last few days. Weighing 191lbs at the moment. Might be the gear kicking in as the small bump in protein last week definitely wouldn't account for it. I'm gonna hold off on bumping up carbs probably till next week. It could just be water too, that glycerol I started taking last week for pre workout might be making me hold more water. It's supposed to over hydrate you. First experience with it though, so don't know for sure.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 11, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> View attachment 20499
> 
> 
> Wondering lately how many times I've unknowingly pinned HGH IV over the years. Realized I've got veins right where I normally pin.
> ...



Damn
Like google maps


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Apr 17, 2022)

Just paid $500 for all this stuff. Various dumbells from 5's to 75's, a bunch of standard plates and bars, and a couple Olympic bars.


----------



## Trendkill (Apr 17, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> View attachment 20810
> 
> 
> Just paid $500 for all this stuff. Various dumbells from 5's to 75's, a bunch of standard plates and bars, and a couple Olympic bars.


Nice score.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Apr 17, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Nice score.



I'd been watching it for a few weeks. He wanted $1500 at first and then went down to $1000 about a week ago. Today I saw $500 and messaged immediately.


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 17, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> View attachment 20499
> 
> 
> Wondering lately how many times I've unknowingly pinned HGH IV over the years. Realized I've got veins right where I normally pin.
> ...



I just noticed that your compression shorts have a “Perrin” on them with a little penguin . Is that where you got the name for your handle?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 17, 2022)

Your screen name also sounds like a distorted form of my original real name. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Trendkill (Apr 17, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> I'd been watching it for a few weeks. He wanted $1500 at first and then went down to $1000 about a week ago. Today I saw $500 and messaged immediately.


I love deals like this. Wait until they get desperate and then pounce. Hunting for deals like this is one of my favorite pastimes.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Apr 17, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I just noticed that your compression shorts have a “Perrin” on them with a little penguin . Is that where you got the name for your handle?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





The Phoenix said:


> Your screen name also sounds like a distorted form of my original real name.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




It's from the Wheel of Time book series. I've been a pretty avid reader all my life and picked a character from one of my favorite books that was very physically strong. It's been my forum handle since 2015.






They made it into a show on Amazon Prime last year. I won't get started on that because they completely butchered the story lol.


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 17, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> It's from the Wheel of Time book series. I've been a pretty avid reader all my life and picked a character from one of my favorite books that was very physically strong. It's been my forum handle since 2015.
> 
> View attachment 20845
> 
> ...



PA looks like a PLer. I know it’s only a caricature but I can see some of the characteristics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Apr 18, 2022)

Going into week 5 of Creeping Death 2 this week. My weight seems to be going up slowly, which is what I was aiming for. I will be adding one serving of jasmine rice to my breakfast burritos in the morning and about 1/8 cup of dry oats to my PB&J burritos. So a little over 200 calories of mostly carbs added to my daily intake. 

Considering bumping the test from 250mg/week to 300mg/week and primo from 450mg/week to 600mg/week at some point. Idk yet though, I would have to get more primo as I only got enough for 20 weeks at the current dose. 

Gonna have to figure out what to do after this program is over too. Might do another Meadows program or might prep for a meet depending on how my hip feels.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Apr 29, 2022)

I'm on week 7 into this blast now. I'm still considering bumping the primo from 450mg/week to 600mg/week. I've been toying with the idea of going to 3x a week on the HGH and just doing the same amount I'm doing now with 6x.

I'm weighing low 190's now in the AM most days. Still running Creeping Death 2.





Might buy some grip trainers like Captains of Crush to use when I'm driving at work. Feeling like my forearms are small. Weird because grip was never an issue for me with powerlifting.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Apr 29, 2022)

Also a lot of these exercises with labels about training from a stretch position are super uncomfortable where I dropped that barbell on my chest last year. The hospital said nothing was wrong, but it still hurts in certain positions almost a year later. It must've done something the CT scan didn't show. 

Another side note while I don't enjoy this style of training as much as powerlifting it is nice having less aches and pains. I do feel better at this much lower bodyweight as well. My resting heart rate is much lower too I guess from the weight loss and cardio.




Creeping up slightly lately, but to be expected with starting a blast.


----------



## quackattack (Apr 30, 2022)

Looking great PA. Got some big traps on ya


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Apr 30, 2022)

quackattack said:


> Looking great PA. Got some big traps on ya



Thank you, sir. Powerlifting doesn't neglect the traps for sure.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (May 11, 2022)

Updates last week I went ahead and bumped primo to 600mg a week and HGH to 6iu a day. Training is still going well. 

But I decided to take the rest of this week off lifting. I have a week vacation coming up the week after next and hoped to make it till then, but I'm just too run down right now. Just totally wiped after working out every day and it's affecting my work too much. Normally the weekends and the occasional day I have time to get enough sleep brings me back, but lately it's just not been happening.


----------



## PZT (May 12, 2022)

I just saw the deads on page 1. BRB offin myself


----------



## Perrin Aybara (May 12, 2022)

PZT said:


> I just saw the deads on page 1. BRB offin myself



All I've got to show for it is a bad hip and that video, but that was definitely my finest moment ever in lifting. No regrets. Haven't been over 600lbs in a long time though.


----------



## PZT (May 12, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> All I've got to show for it is a bad hip and that video, but that was definitely my finest moment ever in lifting. No regrets. Haven't been over 600lbs in a long time though.


700 is a different level man. Always will remember that


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jun 19, 2022)

Last day of Creeping Death 2 on Friday. Waking up around 195lbs at the moment. Still got a few weeks of gear and HGH left and I think I'm gonna go ahead and run it all. Right now I think I'm gonna run Average to Savage version 2 hypertrophy version. I still want to stay away from heavy weight for now and focus on hypertrophy, but want to get back to the big 3 and keep it light. May change my mind before Monday lol we'll see. 

Still considering a bench only meet at some point later this year and mostly want to focus on bench moving forward. 405+ at sub 200lbs is the goal there. Slowly rebuild my squat and deadlift without pushing so hard I'm injured again too. Not sure where my bench is at the moment. Threw 275lbs on the bar Friday and did some sets of 8 that felt fairly easy. I'd put my estimated max at mid 300's right now and that'll go back up pretty fast once I start focusing on it again. 

Looking like I'll be getting a different job here soon also. It's been offered and is just pending background check, drug screen, DOT physical, etc. It'll be more night driving doing linehaul. Starting pay will be about the same as I make now, but less hours. Maybe quite a bit less. Hoping that's the case as it would be nice to have a life besides just work, gym, and sleep again.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jun 19, 2022)

Welcome back stranger! Looking sharp brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jun 19, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Welcome back stranger! Looking sharp brother.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Thanks! Realized I'd not updated in like a month. Feel like this blast has went fairly well though. Been slacking on cardio again lately, but it is what it is.


----------



## PZT (Jun 20, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> View attachment 23650
> 
> 
> Last day of Creeping Death 2 on Friday. Waking up around 195lbs at the moment. Still got a few weeks of gear and HGH left and I think I'm gonna go ahead and run it all. Right now I think I'm gonna run Average to Savage version 2 hypertrophy version. I still want to stay away from heavy weight for now and focus on hypertrophy, but want to get back to the big 3 and keep it light. May change my mind before Monday lol we'll see.
> ...


Saw first pic when I opened thread and then this pic. Fk ton of quality muscle added. Congrats


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jun 20, 2022)

PZT said:


> Saw first pic when I opened thread and then this pic. Fk ton of quality muscle added. Congrats



Thanks! To be fair that first pic I'd been cruising around 18 months and that was after peak injury time and six months of very limited training. So I think having had some size before it came back quicker. But this is best shape I've ever been in as far as size and being at least kinda lean. Overall I'm pretty happy with the results.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jun 20, 2022)

Off to a bad start. My squat briefs are at the gym and I'm lifting at home today. Figured light squats would be fine, but after finishing those up I'm having some moderate hip pain. Going to skip deadlift for now and finish up with accessories and see how I'm feeling tomorrow. If it still hurts will have to rethink what program to run or substitute squats and deadlift out of this one.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Jun 21, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> View attachment 23650
> 
> 
> Last day of Creeping Death 2 on Friday. Waking up around 195lbs at the moment. Still got a few weeks of gear and HGH left and I think I'm gonna go ahead and run it all. Right now I think I'm gonna run Average to Savage version 2 hypertrophy version. I still want to stay away from heavy weight for now and focus on hypertrophy, but want to get back to the big 3 and keep it light. May change my mind before Monday lol we'll see.
> ...



Yeah man.. your 195 is a night and day difference from my 215 right now. All the muscle without all the fat. Haha 😂. I really gotta pump the brakes on the weight gain.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jun 21, 2022)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Yeah man.. your 195 is a night and day difference from my 215 right now. All the muscle without all the fat. Haha 😂. I really gotta pump the brakes on the weight gain.



I'm in better shape than I've ever been in for sure. Just weak right now, especially lower body.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jun 21, 2022)

Not doing any squatting or deadlifting for now. But got 235x25 on the bench AMRAP. Think I might have went too low on my training max lol.

Skipping cardio again. Had to wake up several hours early today to get a physical and drug screen for this potential new job. Think I'm gonna go ahead and end this blast this week and go back to cruise.


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 21, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> View attachment 23730
> 
> 
> But got 235x25 on the bench AMRAP. Think I might have went too low on my training max lol.


Just a wee bit.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jun 24, 2022)

Worked up to 315x7 at RPE 9 today on bench. Didn't get over 300lbs while running CD2, so pretty happy with that. 405x1 shouldn't be too far off.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 24, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Worked up to 315x7 at RPE 9 today on bench. Didn't get over 300lbs while running CD2, so pretty happy with that. 405x1 shouldn't be too far off.



How did the chest feel?
Ant remnants of pain?


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jun 24, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> How did the chest feel?
> Ant remnants of pain?



No pain with bench at least today. Things like dumbbell pullovers and chest supported rows are what seem to cause the discomfort now.


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 24, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> No pain with bench at least today. Things like dumbbell pullovers and chest supported rows are what seem to cause the discomfort now.


How does incline feel?


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jun 24, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> How does incline feel?



Did incline yesterday with no pain. Dumbbell overhead a few days ago felt uncomfortable though. Seems like direct pressure and certain stretching motions. But with bench I'm just doing touch and go and haven’t really went heavy yet, so may end to with some discomfort. It's definitely getting better, just very slowly it seems. Been right at a year now.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 25, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Did incline yesterday with no pain. Dumbbell overhead a few days ago felt uncomfortable though. Seems like direct pressure and certain stretching motions. But with bench I'm just doing touch and go and haven’t really went heavy yet, so may end to with some discomfort. It's definitely getting better, just very slowly it seems. Been right at a year now.



Thats at least good news.
Try any specific serratus stretching?

If i remember correctly it was a rib cage drop correct?


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jun 25, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Thats at least good news.
> Try any specific serratus stretching?
> 
> If i remember correctly it was a rib cage drop correct?



I don't know what that is, so probably not. Seems like the more I do the things that are uncomfortable the better it gets. Or maybe it's just time. 

Yeah, direct to the sternum right below nipple level. Where the bar would normally touch. 335lbs from full arm's length.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jun 28, 2022)

Light SSB squat plus leg accessories.

Then worked up to a smooth 365x3 bench.






Think I'll go for that 405x1 at sub 200lbs in the next few weeks.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 28, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Light SSB squat plus leg accessories.
> 
> Then worked up to a smooth 365x3 bench.
> 
> ...



Smooth


----------



## quackattack (Jun 28, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Smooth


Was just going to say that. That moved nicely.  Time to sign up for a bench only meet.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jun 28, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Light SSB squat plus leg accessories.
> 
> Then worked up to a smooth 365x3 bench.
> 
> ...


you look bigger than what you say your weight.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jun 28, 2022)

quackattack said:


> Was just going to say that. That moved nicely.  Time to sign up for a bench only meet.



Was just talking to my wife on the phone from work and she found a meet on her birthday in mid August. She just wants an excuse to go on a mini vacation. But might actually do it. 



The Phoenix said:


> you look bigger than what you say your weight.



Probably just the lighting or angles to be honest. That guy spotting me is 6'4" 345lbs, so I'm pretty small in comparison. But yeah, I'm waking up 195-200lbs depending on the day right now. I'm 5'10".


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jun 29, 2022)

From yesterday:

3x5 long paused bench at 255lbs

CD2 pull day after that

15 minutes brisk incline walking

Had a crazy muscle cramp after lifting. A couple years ago I was doing really low carb and had some bad cramps in my hamstrings and upper abs. This one felt like that except was lower abs near groin on the left. Was standing up off the toilet and it just seized up. I curled up in a ball until it passed like 30-60 seconds later. Was kinda freaked out it might be a hernia, but it seems fine. Did some heavy lifting at work after with no pain. 

Crazy to lift and be fine and get done in by mundane shit after lol. @Test_subject didn't something like this happen to you recently?


----------



## Yano (Jun 29, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Was just talking to my wife on the phone from work and she found a meet on her birthday in mid August. She just wants an excuse to go on a mini vacation. But might actually do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably just the lighting or angles to be honest. That guy spotting me is 6'4" 345lbs, so I'm pretty small in comparison. But yeah, I'm waking up 195-200lbs depending on the day right now. I'm 5'10".


6"4 345 ... OMG I would such a douche if i was that big haahahahaa , reasons God made me a fucking dwarf


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jun 29, 2022)

Yano said:


> 6"4 345 ... OMG I would such a douche if i was that big haahahahaa , reasons God made me a fucking dwarf



Only been lifting about a year and already deadlifted 585x1. I'm kinda jealous of the strength potential of guys with that kind of size. He's cut from like 450lbs during that time too. And here I cut like 20lbs and my bench goes down 80lbs lol.


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 29, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> From yesterday:
> 
> 3x5 long paused bench at 255lbs
> 
> ...


Sure did. Finished a heavy ass OHP/push day with a top set of 275 x 3 on OHP and 315 x 8 close grip. Felt great, bar was moving, felt pumped as hell leaving the gym.

Got home, sneezed and pulled my rhomboid. Couldn’t do any rowing for a week.

Fuck my life.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jun 30, 2022)

Did some Slingshot bench up to a few sets of 8 with 315lbs.

Then most of a CD2 push day and followed with 15 minutes of incline walking


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jul 7, 2022)

Worked 14 hours yesterday. Had just enough time to run in the gym dressed for work and work up to this set and then get to work. Weighed 197lbs in clothes on the gym scales


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 7, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Worked 14 hours yesterday. Had just enough time to run in the gym dressed for work and work up to this set and then get to work. Weighed 197lbs in clothes on the gym scales


Hell of a lift man. Double body weight bench is no joke.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 7, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Worked 14 hours yesterday. Had just enough time to run in the gym dressed for work and work up to this set and then get to work. Weighed 197lbs in clothes on the gym scales



That’s dedication dude. You’re a beast. Keep killing it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 7, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Worked 14 hours yesterday. Had just enough time to run in the gym dressed for work and work up to this set and then get to work. Weighed 197lbs in clothes on the gym scales



You had some left in the tank for sure

Just judging from all your past lifts ive seen for the last few years, when you start to struggle, you have anither 20 lbs easy brother

Nice lift after a long day is better than a good nights rest


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 7, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Worked 14 hours yesterday. Had just enough time to run in the gym dressed for work and work up to this set and then get to work. Weighed 197lbs in clothes on the gym scales


405 in work boots is a good day.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jul 7, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Hell of a lift man. Double body weight bench is no joke.



Thanks. I'd really like to do a bench meet this year and go for 190kg or so in the 90kg weight class. 



IronSoul said:


> That’s dedication dude. You’re a beast. Keep killing it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks. Been since before my injury last year since I hit 405+ and never at this low of a bodyweight. Really happy with things right now. 



silentlemon1011 said:


> You had some left in the tank for sure
> 
> Just judging from all your past lifts ive seen for the last few years, when you start to struggle, you have anither 20 lbs easy brother
> 
> Nice lift after a long day is better than a good nights rest




Yeah, I was thinking 415-420lbs was in the realm of possibility. Like ending on a good note though and will save that for the platform. Hopefully soon. 



Test_subject said:


> 405 in work boots is a good day.



Ever benched in raised heels or work boots? I highly recommend either. Way better than regular gym shoes.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 7, 2022)

Hell yeah, good for you. I know that shit felt great then. Especially at 197. Man you hold 197 like you’re 220. Good shit. Love to hear you’re in a good place with your training. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 7, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Ever benched in raised heels or work boots? I highly recommend either. Way better than regular gym shoes.


No, actually. I might have to dust off my Powerlifts and give it a try.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 7, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Thanks. I'd really like to do a bench meet this year and go for 190kg or so in the 90kg weight class.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didnt know about the boots

I usually lift in chucks and i have a bad habbit (As you know) of tucking too far and planting just toes

Definitly feel like im leaving weight on the table due to  mot having greay leg drive


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jul 17, 2022)

Need some opinions.

That meet that's near here is on August 21st. Which is a Sunday and Saturday meets are impossible due to my job. I'm a few weeks off this recent blast. If I was going to do bench only I'd need to deload this week, run Smolov Jr the next three weeks after, then deload meet week. Shoot for 190kg+ (418lbs) for my third attempt.

Currently only running 150mg a week of test. Would not add any additional injectables, but would start up orals probably after this next week and do four weeks. I don't think I have enough Anavar left for a full run, but do have some Winstrol and would probably just do half and half of each.

So should I hop right back on orals so soon post blast or just wait till later in the year and find something else? I did end the blast about a month early and it's the first one I'd done in two years. 

I could take the full power 198lbs open bench state record and just do a token squat and deadlift. The bench only record is damn near 500lbs, so no chance there.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 17, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Need some opinions.
> 
> That meet that's near here is on August 21st. Which is a Sunday and Saturday meets are impossible due to my job. I'm a few weeks off this recent blast. If I was going to do bench only I'd need to deload this week, run Smolov Jr the next three weeks after, then deload meet week. Shoot for 190kg+ (418lbs) for my third attempt.
> 
> ...



Honestly
I personally wouldn't rush it adding orals so soon post blast.

Also to consider, youre JUST getting back up to over 400lbs on bench after you dropped that bar in your chest.... and you're doing it at a much lighter weight.

I cant really speak much from a Powerlifting perspective, as since YOU pretty much got me into Powerlifting and helped me get stronger, i cant say much you dont already know.

But from a health and injury perspective, id solidify the old weight, clean off the rust and check for issues for a while longer before teying to PR at a new weight, only 1 month after finally making a recovery.

Id be really worried about bench become a longstanding issue along with DL.


----------



## PZT (Jul 17, 2022)

I would think saving the orals closer to the meet would be better and utilize oils the rest of the time


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jul 18, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Honestly
> I personally wouldn't rush it adding orals so soon post blast.
> 
> Also to consider, youre JUST getting back up to over 400lbs on bench after you dropped that bar in your chest.... and you're doing it at a much lighter weight.
> ...



Definitely the smarter choice without a doubt. 



PZT said:


> I would think saving the orals closer to the meet would be better and utilize oils the rest of the time



This meet would be five weeks from today. I ended my blast 3-4 weeks ago, so it would be just an oral on top of TRT going into the meet. Time frame is too short for anything else really.


----------



## PZT (Jul 18, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Definitely the smarter choice without a doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> This meet would be five weeks from today. I ended my blast 3-4 weeks ago, so it would be just an oral on top of TRT going into the meet. Time frame is too short for anything else really.


I always feel orals the strongest from like 10-21 days. So that’s work out great. This is my opinion not base on worrying about health


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jul 18, 2022)

PZT said:


> I always feel orals the strongest from like 10-21 days. So that’s work out great. This is my opinion not base on worrying about health



Same for me without a doubt. Health was my main concern ending a blast and just doing like 4 weeks at TRT and then hopping back on an oral. I ended the blast with Anavar for about a month too. So I know it's not wise, but still considering because I haven't done a meet in two years and it's hard to find Sunday meets near me.


----------



## PZT (Jul 18, 2022)

I abuse orals in my 20s so this doesn’t seem like something that’s scared me then lol but I wouldn’t do it now. Personal choices my friend


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 18, 2022)

To be fair with the Anavar
Its going to effect Lipids a bit
BUT
You dont run high Anavar, so that wouldnt be a major concern for me.

Do a Niacin flush, get some long acting Niacin as well, up the fiber to counteract.

You typically run 40 or 50mg tops if i remember correctly

At the end of the day, if youre body feels good, have at it, the little bit of Orals for a few weeks is not the qorst thing that any of us have ever done lol


----------



## Btcowboy (Jul 18, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> To be fair with the Anavar
> Its going to effect Lipids a bit
> BUT
> You dont run high Anavar, so that wouldnt be a major concern for me.
> ...


This but just Like @silentlemon1011 your teaching me as well so 🤷


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 18, 2022)

I think you’d be fine running the orals. It’s a quick run. I wouldn’t think much about that. You’re not looking to toss back 200 mg of anadrol for 6 weeks. 

Just be careful putting that much weight in the bar in a short period of time. You’ll need to see how you feel 2 weeks into Smolov Jr. if you can do the training, then you’ll be fine. It’s been a while though so be careful. 

Amy chance you have to hit a record, you should hop on it. After 2 stupid years of Covid bullshit, nothing in the future is guaranteed anymore.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jul 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I think you’d be fine running the orals. It’s a quick run. I wouldn’t think much about that. You’re not looking to toss back 200 mg of anadrol for 6 weeks.
> 
> Just be careful putting that much weight in the bar in a short period of time. You’ll need to see how you feel 2 weeks into Smolov Jr. if you can do the training, then you’ll be fine. It’s been a while though so be careful.
> 
> Amy chance you have to hit a record, you should hop on it. After 2 stupid years of Covid bullshit, nothing in the future is guaranteed anymore.



That's the other big concern besides health. I wouldn't go off the rails diet wise after spending the last year getting into decent shape. That and with minimal gear and not always enough time for sleep recovery would be an issue. I think I'd go very conservative with training max and

But with how easy 405lbs moved the other day without training for it and just trying it randomly after a few days deload I wouldn't need to gain much. Record is only 185kg and international elite for 198lbs is only 192.5kg. I don't think 423lbs would be that crazy after a quick peaking program.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 18, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> That's the other big concern besides health. I wouldn't go off the rails diet wise after spending the last year getting into decent shape. That and with minimal gear and not always enough time for sleep recovery would be an issue. I think I'd go very conservative with training max and
> 
> But with how easy 405lbs moved the other day without training for it and just trying it randomly after a few days deload I wouldn't need to gain much. Record is only 185kg and international elite for 198lbs is only 192.5kg. I don't think 423lbs would be that crazy after a quick peaking program.


Boom. You got it. Just hit enough to claim the records. Then go and smash it in the winter/spring.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jul 18, 2022)

Alright, so digging through my old Meso log I found the way I set up Smolov Jr last time when I ended up benching 440x1. For a theoretical 423lbs bench I dropped my training max I used then. Here's what the next five weeks would look like in theory anyway. 

Deload this week

Week 1

July 25
250x6x6

July 27
270x7x5

July 29
290x8x4

July 31
310x9x3
Slingshot 340x3

Week 2

August 1
260x6x6

August 3
280x7x5

August 5
300x8x4

August 7
320x9x3
Slingshot 350x3

Week 3

August 8
275x6x6

August 10
295x7x5

August 12
315x8x4

August 14
335x9x3
Slingshot 390x3

Week 4 deload

August 16
225x4x3

August 18
225x4x3

August 21 meet day

Estimated attempts:
180kg
187.5kg (state record)
192.5kg (international elite and bigger state record)




Weighed just now after a full day of eating and weekend cheat meal. So plenty of room to make weight at 198lbs.

I have 2300mg of Anavar on hand, which is enough for 50mg+ a day for the 35 days until the meet. May or may not add low dose winny in at some point. I have one 10mg halo I found lol to save for meet day. 

If I decide to go through with it lol. My wife really wants me to, so looking like a go as of now.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jul 20, 2022)

Kind of a good thing this was a deload week. Finally heard back from that job Monday and I've spent all my free time jumping through hoops for that. Wouldn't have had time to lift anyway 

Ordered some creatine earlier since this'll be a minimal cycle and I'll need all the help I can get. 

Week 1
150mg a week of test
30mg a day of Anavar

Week 2
150mg a week of test
30mg a day of Anavar
10g a day of creatine

Weeks 3-5
150mg a week of test
30mg a day of Anavar
30mg a day of Winstrol 
10g a day of creatine

Decided to add the winny instead of more var because I'm almost out of var and this way I can save a bit for another mini run later down the road. 

Will begin Smolov Jr next Tuesday. Will continue with current calories and if there's still room to grow I'll up the carbs about two weeks out. Not looking to get fat again after all the work getting leaner.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 20, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Kind of a good thing this was a deload week. Finally heard back from that job Monday and I've spent all my free time jumping through hoops for that. Wouldn't have had time to lift anyway
> 
> Ordered some creatine earlier since this'll be a minimal cycle and I'll need all the help I can get.
> 
> ...



Whats the job news you got?


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 20, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Kind of a good thing this was a deload week. Finally heard back from that job Monday and I've spent all my free time jumping through hoops for that. Wouldn't have had time to lift anyway
> 
> Ordered some creatine earlier since this'll be a minimal cycle and I'll need all the help I can get.
> 
> ...



Congrats, I hope you received good news! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jul 21, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Congrats, I hope you received good news!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks! I got an offer it's just pending a review of my background check. I was honest with them that I got into trouble and went to prison when I was younger. They said it's not necessarily a dealbreaker. They keep getting back to me needing more information, so I'm taking that as a good sign rather than just saying no right off. 

It'll start out around what I make now, but with a guaranteed set of pay increases that will be pretty significantly higher in a few years. Less work and less hours too, so better overall.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 21, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Thanks! I got an offer it's just pending a review of my background check. I was honest with them that I got into trouble and went to prison when I was younger. They said it's not necessarily a dealbreaker. They keep getting back to me needing more information, so I'm taking that as a good sign rather than just saying no right off.
> 
> It'll start out around what I make now, but with a guaranteed set of pay increases that will be pretty significantly higher in a few years. Less work and less hours too, so better overall.



Hell yeah man, glad to hear that. I hope it all pans out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jul 26, 2022)

I'm continuing with the meet prep for now, but I think I might be hurt. Got a doctor's appointment Friday. Hopefully it's just a muscle strain and not a hernia. 

Went ahead and did Smolov Jr day 1 today
Bench 250x6x6

Getting my ass kicked at work and it's kinda nice having short workouts lol.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 26, 2022)

Hope it’s nothing serious man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jul 27, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Hope it’s nothing serious man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



There's no bulge that I can see, so hopefully it's just a strain. Never felt anything like it though and that's got me a little freaked out. Just feels internal I guess. Dull ache.


----------



## Yano (Jul 27, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> There's no bulge that I can see, so hopefully it's just a strain. Never felt anything like it though and that's got me a little freaked out. Just feels internal I guess. Dull ache.


Could just be a bad pull or strain if theres no lump or bruising at the site. I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya man. 

Abs suck there isnt much you can do for them , aspirin or ibuprofen , alternate between ice n heat compress , and if it feels better get an ace n wrap up. Bout all you can do


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jul 28, 2022)

Ended up in the ER earlier. Pain got too bad to tolerate.

The good news it's not a hernia, appendicitis, or cancer. Bad news they don't know, so that's a few grand wasted at the very least. They say it's either a muscle strain they couldn't see on the CT scan or something digestive or intestinal. Recommended some kind of gastro something or other doctor that my primary doctor will have to refer me to. 

Had to miss work tonight, but I guess I'm going to load up on ibuprofen and try to get through the rest of the week. Not really wanting to take any more unpaid time off than I have to.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 28, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Ended up in the ER earlier. Pain got too bad to tolerate.
> 
> The good news it's not a hernia, appendicitis, or cancer. Bad news they don't know, so that's a few grand wasted at the very least. They say it's either a muscle strain they couldn't see on the CT scan or something digestive or intestinal. Recommended some kind of gastro something or other doctor that my primary doctor will have to refer me to.
> 
> Had to miss work tonight, but I guess I'm going to load up on ibuprofen and try to get through the rest of the week. Not really wanting to take any more unpaid time off than I have to.



Sorry to hear that brother


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jul 28, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Sorry to hear that brother



Thanks. Still planning on doing the meet as long as this doesn't turn out to be anything too bad. Worst fucking timing possible with everything current job and new job wise.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jul 28, 2022)

On the bright side all my bloodwork came back excellent at least.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Jul 28, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Ended up in the ER earlier. Pain got too bad to tolerate.
> 
> The good news it's not a hernia, appendicitis, or cancer. Bad news they don't know, so that's a few grand wasted at the very least. They say it's either a muscle strain they couldn't see on the CT scan or something digestive or intestinal. Recommended some kind of gastro something or other doctor that my primary doctor will have to refer me to.
> 
> Had to miss work tonight, but I guess I'm going to load up on ibuprofen and try to get through the rest of the week. Not really wanting to take any more unpaid time off than I have to.



The way you were explaining it it almost sounded like your stomach/digestive tract was a bit fucked up. Kind of weird that it would happen to you though.

Best of luck with whatever it turns out to be


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jul 28, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Ended up in the ER earlier. Pain got too bad to tolerate.
> 
> The good news it's not a hernia, appendicitis, or cancer. Bad news they don't know, so that's a few grand wasted at the very least. They say it's either a muscle strain they couldn't see on the CT scan or something digestive or intestinal. Recommended some kind of gastro something or other doctor that my primary doctor will have to refer me to.
> 
> Had to miss work tonight, but I guess I'm going to load up on ibuprofen and try to get through the rest of the week. Not really wanting to take any more unpaid time off than I have to.



Buddy of mine just went through this kinda thing.  @twitchy88 

Diverticulitis...... Be careful might be worth a look.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jul 28, 2022)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> The way you were explaining it it almost sounded like your stomach/digestive tract was a bit fucked up. Kind of weird that it would happen to you though.
> 
> Best of luck with whatever it turns out to be





Human_Backhoe said:


> Buddy of mine just went through this kinda thing.  @twitchy88
> 
> Diverticulitis...... Be careful might be worth a look.



They mentioned it might be that. I still hope it's just some kind of muscle strain. Just have to get through a couple hard work days this week and they're going to have me train temps next week to take it easy.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jul 28, 2022)

Today:

Bench press 270lbs for 7x5

Moved fast and easy. Still going ahead with Smolov Jr and planning on the meet for now.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jul 30, 2022)

Weight: 192lbs

Bench press 300lbs for 8x4






8th set of 4 in the video. Speed still seemed decent. 

Did some light pulling and shoulder health stuff after. 

Bumped up my training max by 10lbs. Felt like I was going too low with 365lbs considering I hit 405lbs a couple weeks ago. I think using 5-10% less than actual is the way to go with Smolov though. May have been a mistake, we'll see how 10x3 goes on Monday. 

Doctor said yesterday they don't know what was going on. Maybe muscle strain of some kind or a kidney stone. Said come back if it starts hurting again.


----------



## Yano (Jul 30, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Weight: 192lbs
> 
> Bench press 300lbs for 8x4
> 
> ...


that had damn good speed for your 8th set of 4 , nice man !


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jul 30, 2022)

Yano said:


> that had damn good speed for your 8th set of 4 , nice man !



From past experience with this program I really need to keep it about like this for the duration. The slower grindy reps end up being too hard to recover from benching 4x a week.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 31, 2022)

How is everything feeling with the unknown medical issue? Looks like you’re still getting good training in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jul 31, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> How is everything feeling with the unknown medical issue? Looks like you’re still getting good training in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I guess I'm glad it's not a hernia, cancer, or appendicitis. A little disappointed they can't figure out what it is though, especially with how much this hospital bill is probably going to be. I've been feeling better every day, so hopefully will be back to 100% soon. Still planning on doing the meet for now if possible.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Aug 1, 2022)

Weight 192lbs

Bench 320lbs for 9 sets of 3
Slingshot bench 350x3

Light pulling

Bench moved fast and easy


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Aug 2, 2022)

Weight 192lbs

Bench 270lbs for 6x6

Some light pulling and shoulder health stuff. 

Started the low dose winny yesterday and still doing the low dose var. Feeling a little tightness in the chest and front delts today from the back to back bench days. I've been using a TENS unit and my massage gun on my pecs and delts when I have time.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Aug 3, 2022)

The meet I was going to do got canceled. Not sure yet if I'll just continue on and max out or just abort since I'm already a couple weeks into doing Smolov and running the orals. 

Spent the last hour looking at other meets and there's just nothing that's possible with my work schedule. Someone has that Friday off, so I can't take that day off in order to do a Saturday meet.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 3, 2022)

I say keep going and finish up this peak and try a new max.  Sucks the meet got cancelled man.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 3, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Ended up in the ER earlier. Pain got too bad to tolerate.
> 
> The good news it's not a hernia, appendicitis, or cancer. Bad news they don't know, so that's a few grand wasted at the very least. They say it's either a muscle strain they couldn't see on the CT scan or something digestive or intestinal. Recommended some kind of gastro something or other doctor that my primary doctor will have to refer me to.
> 
> Had to miss work tonight, but I guess I'm going to load up on ibuprofen and try to get through the rest of the week. Not really wanting to take any more unpaid time off than I have to.


Could it be diverticulitis?


----------



## Stickler (Aug 3, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Weight 192lbs
> 
> Bench 320lbs for 9 sets of 3
> Slingshot bench 350x3
> ...


Wow.. 9 sets of 3. How much rest between sets?


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Aug 3, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I say keep going and finish up this peak and try a new max.  Sucks the meet got cancelled man.



That's what I'm leaning towards and maybe something will pop up that's doable or that I missed somehow. Thought about extending Smolov one extra week, but doesn't look to be anything that weekend. Really has to be on a Sunday to be possible since I work into Saturday mornings. 



Stickler said:


> Could it be diverticulitis?



My doctor thinks it was a kidney stone or muscle strain. They say everything looked normal on the CT scan as far as intestines and all that. They just said come back if it starts hurting again. 



Stickler said:


> Wow.. 9 sets of 3. How much rest between sets?



Like 3 minutes. I was lifting with a partner, so enough time for him to go and then for me to put my wrist wraps back on. It never really slowed down much.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 4, 2022)

Sorry about the meet man, that sucks!


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Aug 4, 2022)

Found a Sunday meet three weeks from the one that got canceled. This one is actually much closer to home too. Would be easy to make Saturday weigh ins and just stay the night after.  Wanted to get some opinions on how to proceed if I do this one. 

Currently on second week of Smolov and took a deload week before beginning. This is the third week on Anavar at 30mg a day and just started the Winstrol Monday at 30mg a day. 

Was thinking finish out this week a little lighter and lower volume and likewise next week, but not full on deload. Then restart Smolov Jr and proceed just like I'd planned going into this other meet.

Would drop the Winstrol immediately and pick back up three weeks out and proceed like originally planned. Just don't know if it makes sense to drop the var completely at this point just to start back up in like ten days. Maybe drop down to like 20mg a day and then bump back to 30mg when starting Smolov over? I guess this would end up being like eight weeks on, which is pushing it. But it is fairly low dose and bloodwork looked good last week at the ER anyway. 

If I decide not to do any meet I guess I'll just max at the gym the day after the original meet would've been. 

Thoughts?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 4, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Found a Sunday meet three weeks from the one that got canceled. This one is actually much closer to home too. Would be easy to make Saturday weigh ins and just stay the night after.  Wanted to get some opinions on how to proceed if I do this one.
> 
> Currently on second week of Smolov and took a deload week before beginning. This is the third week on Anavar at 30mg a day and just started the Winstrol Monday at 30mg a day.
> 
> ...



From a bloodwork perspective, i dont think it would be the worst thing,
Youre taking low dose and its only 2 weeks extra realistically.

Cant comment on the prep tho, dont know enough


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Aug 4, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> From a bloodwork perspective, i dont think it would be the worst thing,
> Youre taking low dose and its only 2 weeks extra realistically.
> 
> Cant comment on the prep tho, dont know enough



Just from thinking while at work last night:

Today: 7x5 with 290lbs as planned

Monday: RPE 8-9 singles focusing on pauses and commands

Wednesday: moderate 5x5

Friday: lighter 3x5

The following Tuesday: start Smolov Jr over 5lbs heavier than this current week and go from there

Will have to give it more thought over the weekend, but that's what I'm thinking for now.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 4, 2022)

Hate to hear about the original meet getting canceled. Glad you were able to find another one and closer to home. Awesome you still get to compete. Man you’re a strong ass dude, especially at 192 pounds. That’s powerful. Hope you’re feeling closer to 100% now. I wish I had some advice for the prep, but that’s a whole different world to me. Good to know your labs were in good shape. Hopefully [mention]Trendkill [/mention] [mention]RiR0 [/mention]or some others have some solid advice for you on the meet. Good luck brother. Looking forward to hearing about the meet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 4, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Just from thinking while at work last night:
> 
> Today: 7x5 with 290lbs as planned
> 
> ...



Youre competing at 198 correct?
Man, that leaves some great room for increased calories.
Excited to see what happens on the new Meet day


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Aug 4, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Hate to hear about the original meet getting canceled. Glad you were able to find another one and closer to home. Awesome you still get to compete. Man you’re a strong ass dude, especially at 192 pounds. That’s powerful. Hope you’re feeling closer to 100% now. I wish I had some advice for the prep, but that’s a whole different world to me. Good to know your labs were in good shape. Hopefully [mention]Trendkill [/mention] [mention]RiR0 [/mention]or some others have some solid advice for you on the meet. Good luck brother. Looking forward to hearing about the meet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





silentlemon1011 said:


> Youre competing at 198 correct?
> Man, that leaves some great room for increased calories.
> Excited to see what happens on the new Meet day







Yeah no worries making weight at 198lbs. Don't want to up the calories too much though after all the time I spent cutting over the last year.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Aug 4, 2022)

Weight: 192lbs

Bench 290lbs for 7x5


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 5, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Weight: 192lbs
> 
> Bench 290lbs for 7x5



Awesome benching man. I’m working on getting back to those heavier rep sets. I love the way my chest feels after those. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Aug 8, 2022)

Weight: 192lbs

Bench
315x2
340x2
370x2
Didn't totally miss 405lbs, but spotter touched the bar a little at the end. 

Light pulling and rear delt stuff after

Honestly thought I had 405x2 today. That was the plan. Hopefully just an off day. Worked 60+ hours last week and had to get up on just a few hours sleep Saturday to buy a new lawnmower. Will go light the rest of this week and restart Smolov Jr next week. Still using the TENS unit and massage gun regularly trying to stay on top of recovery.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 9, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Weight: 192lbs
> 
> Bench
> 315x2
> ...



Throwing up more heavy weight, I see you. Bench is super strong


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Aug 21, 2022)

Weight: 193lbs

Work is so fucked right now, haven't had much time to update lately. We had a truck not run recently and that's the first time I've seen that happen since I've been here. We did get a 10% raise recently though, so hopefully it'll attract some new drivers. 

Anyway restarted Smolov earlier this week. Did day 3 today with 310lbs for 8x4. My delts and elbows are already feeling a little toasty, so hopefully it doesn't get too bad. Definitely feeling the lack of gear and calories on this Smolov run along with the lack of sleep. Have only been running 20mg of var a day since I found out the original meet got cancelled along with my 150mg a week of test. Will bump that up this next week. 


310lbs moved pretty fast and easy today. Didn't feel heavy at all, just like I said elbows and delts felt overly fatigued.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Aug 23, 2022)

Weight: 193lbs

Bench 330lbs for 9 sets of 3
Slingshot 365x3

Moved pretty well.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Aug 23, 2022)

Forgot to weigh

Bench: 280lbs for 6x6

A few light pulling and shoulder health exercises


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 24, 2022)

Are you benching daily? Is that part of the program? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Aug 24, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Are you benching daily? Is that part of the program?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes, Smolov Jr is 4x a week benching. So you have two days that will be back to back. The problem calls for it being the two heaviest days, but the way I do it is the heaviest day and lightest day. I think that makes more sense.


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 24, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Yes, Smolov Jr is 4x a week benching. So you have two days that will be back to back. The problem calls for it being the two heaviest days, but the way I do it is the heaviest day and lightest day. I think that makes more sense.


do you have a meet coming up?


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Aug 24, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> do you have a meet coming up?



Three weeks from now if all goes well. Just doing bench only.


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 24, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Three weeks from now if all goes well. Just doing bench only.


nice, been watching your videos.  you def look bigger than 193 for your height.  You look more like 205.


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 24, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Kind of a good thing this was a deload week. Finally heard back from that job Monday and I've spent all my free time jumping through hoops for that. Wouldn't have had time to lift anyway
> 
> Ordered some creatine earlier since this'll be a minimal cycle and I'll need all the help I can get.
> 
> ...


You've been at this for a month now.  It must be working if you are still at it.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 24, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Yes, Smolov Jr is 4x a week benching. So you have two days that will be back to back. The problem calls for it being the two heaviest days, but the way I do it is the heaviest day and lightest day. I think that makes more sense.



Interesting, how is your recovery? I think I would run it how you are too. Basically a ME then a deload, kinda. I hope it has worked well for you. What are you hoping to hit at the meet soon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy (Aug 24, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Interesting, how is your recovery? I think I would run it how you are too. Basically a ME then a deload, kinda. I hope it has worked well for you. What are you hoping to hit at the meet soon?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interestingly enough the program works well. I ran it a year or more back and added 40lbs to my bench


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 24, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Interestingly enough the program works well. I ran it a year or more back and added 40lbs to my bench



Wow that’s big. What kind of time frame did you gain that 40?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy (Aug 24, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Wow that’s big. What kind of time frame did you gain that 40?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You dont want to know lol.....

4 weeks


----------



## Btcowboy (Aug 24, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Wow that’s big. What kind of time frame did you gain that 40?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just looked back at my log on Meso when I ran Smolov. 

Start PR 250x1
4 weeks later
285x1 moved easy, looking at video. 

So 35lb increase in 4 weeks. Its 3 weeks and then 1 week deload before testing max


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 24, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Just looked back at my log on Meso when I ran Smolov.
> 
> Start PR 250x1
> 4 weeks later
> ...



Bro that’s incredible. Data always wins


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Aug 24, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Just looked back at my log on Meso when I ran Smolov.
> 
> Start PR 250x1
> 4 weeks later
> ...



Superdrol did that for me once


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Aug 24, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> You've been at this for a month now.  It must be working if you are still at it.



The original meet I was doing got cancelled and I was just starting week 2 at that time. So I reset and I'm on week 2 again currently. But yes I'm a believer of this program. 



IronSoul said:


> Interesting, how is your recovery? I think I would run it how you are too. Basically a ME then a deload, kinda. I hope it has worked well for you. What are you hoping to hit at the meet soon?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






I actually have the app and this is what it looks like. The 4th week you deload and max at the end. 

This is my third time doing this routine. The first time I used my true max for the numbers and it was too much. The second time I went a little lower and it worked well for me. Went from a previous max of 407lbs to 440lbs weighing 224lbs.

Recovery wise I'm doing very little outside the Smolov sets to maximize recovery. It gets a little rough especially if you set your max too high or try to do too much other upper body stuff in my experience. So far so good this time. Just a little bit of lingering soreness.

I'd really like to hit 192.5kg/423lbs at the meet. On the USPA classification chart that's considered international elite at 198lbs.




I hit 405lbs pretty easily in the gym a month or so ago without peaking for it, so I don't think it's unrealistic. 405+ at this low of a bodyweight is uncharted territory for me though, so we will see.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 24, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> The original meet I was doing got cancelled and I was just starting week 2 at that time. So I reset and I'm on week 2 again currently. But yes I'm a believer of this program.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing all of that. Sounds like the results are pretty consistent for everyone that follows it and sticks to it. That’s pretty incredible, especially if you’re really wanting to increase one lift. I hope you hit that at the meet. If you hit 405 pretty easily not long ago, I’m confident you’ll hit it. That’s a big press at 198. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 24, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Thanks for sharing all of that. Sounds like the results are pretty consistent for everyone that follows it and sticks to it. That’s pretty incredible, especially if you’re really wanting to increase one lift. I hope you hit that at the meet. If you hit 405 pretty easily not long ago, I’m confident you’ll hit it. That’s a big press at 198.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Smolov is great
Ill be running the OG Smolov squat as soon as doctors give me the all clear.

I don't think ive ever seen anyone run Smolov Jr (Bench variation to the great Sergey Smolov squat program) NOT PR after running the program.

@BigBaldBeardGuy just hit a PR on Smolov as well.

Really cant beat just destroying yourself with a singular lift lol

I ran a lower intensity variation about a year ago to get my bench up from 320 to 365, worked wonders


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 24, 2022)

Either that or im going to run Sheiko
Not sure yet, but i think that might be too hard on my overall CNS, focusing on SBD all at once... while im still a weak fuck


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 24, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Smolov is great
> Ill be running the OG Smolov squat as soon as doctors give me the all clear.
> 
> I don't think ive ever seen anyone run Smolov Jr (Bench variation to the great Sergey Smolov squat program) NOT PR after running the program.
> ...



I feel like if I did it, the rest of my body would go to shit lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 25, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Either that or im going to run Sheiko
> Not sure yet, but i think that might be too hard on my overall CNS, focusing on SBD all at once... while im still a weak fuck


Sheiko has many different options and would probably be better for you coming back. There’s a medium volume option that wouldn’t be hard at all on your CNS. 

Smolov is a peaking program so it wouldn’t be the best thing to do after time off.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 25, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Sheiko has many different options and would probably be better for you coming back. There’s a medium volume option that wouldn’t be hard at all on your CNS.
> 
> Smolov is a peaking program so it wouldn’t be the best thing to do after time off.



Sound advice
I get too excited and do stupid things

Probably a contributing factor to my injuries lol

I cant argue with that


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 25, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Sheiko has many different options and would probably be better for you coming back. There’s a medium volume option that wouldn’t be hard at all on your CNS.
> 
> Smolov is a peaking program so it wouldn’t be the best thing to do after time off.



I’ve heard of sheiko and a lot of these strength programs over the years but never did any of them. But what I’ve seen from them all is astounding. I started doing cube a long time ago when I wanted to give PL a go, and I loved it and what it did for me. But god, the balance is so hard. Between building strength, hypertrophy and physique, performance, etc etc. genetics definitely gift some people in this shit and they can look great no matter what they do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy (Aug 25, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Either that or im going to run Sheiko
> Not sure yet, but i think that might be too hard on my overall CNS, focusing on SBD all at once... while im still a weak fuck


The volume on Sheiko us brutal but a great program


----------



## PZT (Aug 25, 2022)

Sheiko is a great program if you use the right training weight and cane be patient


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Aug 28, 2022)

Thursday did 7x5 with 300lbs. It felt horrible and elbows were killing me. 

Today took 800mg of ibuprofen preworkout and that seemed to do the trick. 

320lbs for 8 sets of 4






3rd set here. I'm playing with the rack height and haven't quite got it down. I guess I shifted and couldn't touch my chest the last rep or two. Kinda paranoid about not having the safeties after the accident last year or I'd just YOLO it.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Aug 30, 2022)

Weight: 194lbs

Bench: 340lbs for 9 sets of 3
Slingshot 370x3

Moved fairly well. My rate of perceived elbow pain I'm gonna say is about a 7 currently. It's causing the descent of my first rep to be kinda slow. I'm still taking ibuprofen, so just need to push through this next week.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 30, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Weight: 194lbs
> 
> Bench: 340lbs for 9 sets of 3
> Slingshot 370x3
> ...


Incredible, man!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 30, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Weight: 194lbs
> 
> Bench: 340lbs for 9 sets of 3
> Slingshot 370x3
> ...



Man I was gonna say you smoked that before I even read the post. But with your elbow at a pin level of 7, even more incredible. I got this topical cream a few weeks ago for my elbows that has loratadine and something else in it, and it’s amazing. Might be good to use for the day of the meet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Aug 30, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Incredible, man!





IronSoul said:


> Man I was gonna say you smoked that before I even read the post. But with your elbow at a pin level of 7, even more incredible. I got this topical cream a few weeks ago for my elbows that has loratadine and something else in it, and it’s amazing. Might be good to use for the day of the meet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks, guys. And yeah it's just that first rep that initial pressure hurts and then after that the next reps are easy. I feel strong and think I could hit 340lbs for about 8 going by how it felt. 

And that guy that was spotting me recommended some of that topical cream too. I've never tried it, but might pick some up to get through this last week.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 30, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Thanks, guys. And yeah it's just that first rep that initial pressure hurts and then after that the next reps are easy. I feel strong and think I could hit 340lbs for about 8 going by how it felt.
> 
> And that guy that was spotting me recommended some of that topical cream too. I've never tried it, but might pick some up to get through this last week.



What are the odds, bro you definitely should. It’s a game changer. Just don’t rely on it, I could see it helping cause an injury if used too often to push through workouts. I use it for recovery or heavy days, so for recovery up until the meet post workout, and day of the meet, would be great. I grabbed an off brand one. Let me find it, I’ll snap a pic. It honestly worked better than any icy hot
Or any shit I’ve ever used. 











It’s funny too, my girl was explaining that lidocaine as a topical cream shouldn’t even work that well or be absorbed enough to make a difference, but all of her patients swear by it. She told me this because I was telling her how it literally made my tendinitis disappear. Didn’t even take ibuprofen. So I imagine taking that and using this would be even better. I hope this helps man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Aug 30, 2022)

Ever tried tiger balm?


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Aug 30, 2022)

PZT said:


> Ever tried tiger balm?



No, is it the same kind of thing like icy hot? I've had the stuff they put on horses recommended before too.


----------



## PZT (Aug 30, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> No, is it the same kind of thing like icy hot? I've had the stuff they put on horses recommended before too.


It’s the best. When I competed in arm wrestling it was a must and smells better than any other cream in my opinion. Strongest thing I ever used. Like if you use it too much it will burn your skin.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 30, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> No, is it the same kind of thing like icy hot? I've had the stuff they put on horses recommended before too.



Check the active ingredients. They are all diff and some are similar. I stood in the store for like 15 mins comparing and finally went with this one lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Aug 30, 2022)

Didn't weigh today

Bench: 295lbs for 6 sets of 6

Wanted to get up early today and pick up some of that ointment, but they got our trucks loaded two hours late last night and had to sleep late today. Gonna grab some tomorrow since I'm not lifting tomorrow. Today wasn't too bad, so just gotta get through three more sessions. 

Did bump test up from 150mg to 200mg this week just for the hell of it and maybe to get some placebo mental effect lol. Still taking the Anavar at about 30-40mg a day. I'm using a little scoop that's roughly 15mg leveled off.


----------



## PZT (Aug 30, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Didn't weigh today
> 
> Bench: 295lbs for 6 sets of 6
> 
> ...


I’m do a bump from like 250 to 375 a week. Replacing my massive dose of 125 mast lol


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Aug 30, 2022)

PZT said:


> I’m do a bump from like 250 to 375 a week. Replacing my massive dose of 125 mast lol



I have some mast lying around and superdrol too I thought about adding in. I'm trying to keep this a minimum gear thing though. 




It's not Takis, but I am having one of these post workout and I'm expecting big strength gains from it.


----------



## PZT (Aug 31, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> I have some mast lying around and superdrol too I thought about adding in. I'm trying to keep this a minimum gear thing though.
> 
> View attachment 27028
> 
> ...


Probably decent pump if you eat a lot of them


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Aug 31, 2022)

Picked up some of that ointment stuff just now, will test it out tomorrow when I do my 7x5 with 315lbs. Weight was a little high this morning at 196lbs, so will have to keep an eye on that. But still well within range to make weight. Worst case I go over and have to do a liquid diet for like two days.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 31, 2022)

Here's the king of the ice/heat lotions:








						Blue Heat
					

Our best-selling liniment, designed to help work out the kinks.




					www.elitefts.com
				




Add some CBD rub and you are golden.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Sep 1, 2022)

Weight: 194lbs

Couldn't get through today's session even with 800mg of ibuprofen and tiger balm. Finished 2 sets of 7 with 315lbs. Wondering if I should start the deload now and still do the meet or just say fuck it. Had today's session and Saturday and Monday left and then the planned deload.


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 1, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Weight: 194lbs
> 
> Couldn't get through today's session even with 800mg of ibuprofen and tiger balm. Finished 2 sets of 7 with 315lbs. Wondering if I should start the deload now and still do the meet or just say fuck it. Had today's session and Saturday and Monday left and then the planned deload.


Listen to your body. This is how it talks. Deload now.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Sep 1, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Listen to your body. This is how it talks. Deload now.



What worries me about still trying to do the meet is I'm going in totally blind on attempts. If this soreness doesn't go away I could easily miss my opener.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 1, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Listen to your body. This is how it talks. Deload now.



And listen to trend. I learned that the hard way today and I’m not even prepping for a meet. My shoulder has been getting tight the last few weeks and I went heavy as shit today and now I’m gonna have to do a much longer deload for a few weeks or I’m gonna seriously get Injured. I hate that the tiger balm didn’t help. Maybe it was the lidocaine in the one I got that helped so much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 1, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> What worries me about still trying to do the meet is I'm going in totally blind on attempts. If this soreness doesn't go away I could easily miss my opener.


When is the meet?


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Sep 1, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> And listen to trend. I learned that the hard way today and I’m not even prepping for a meet. My shoulder has been getting tight the last few weeks and I went heavy as shit today and now I’m gonna have to do a much longer deload for a few weeks or I’m gonna seriously get Injured. I hate that the tiger balm didn’t help. Maybe it was the lidocaine in the one I got that helped so much.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's not just the pain. 315lbs is roughly a 15RM and sets of 5 today were near RPE 10. I guess I've went too high on my training max or not high enough with gear, food, and recovery. Either way pushed too hard and need to deload. Frustrating for sure though.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Sep 1, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> When is the meet?



One week from this Sunday. Doesn't change the deload timeline that much.


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 1, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> One week from this Sunday. Doesn't change the deload timeline that much.


I’d still do the meet. Just deload now and hit it hard next Sunday. You know your body well enough to be able to pick a sensible opener.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Sep 4, 2022)

After almost three years I've managed to finally get covid for the first time. Feel pretty shitty, but not like deathly ill. Just freezing cold, weak, out of breath, can't taste, etc.


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 4, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> After almost three years I've managed to finally get covid for the first time. Feel pretty shitty, but not like deathly ill. Just freezing cold, weak, out of breath, can't taste, etc.


Shit that sucks. the first time for me was the worst. It’s been better each successive time. Sleep, sleep, sleep.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 4, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> After almost three years I've managed to finally get covid for the first time. Feel pretty shitty, but not like deathly ill. Just freezing cold, weak, out of breath, can't taste, etc.


Damn man sorry to hear, rest up and get well.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Sep 4, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Shit that sucks. the first time for me was the worst. It’s been better each successive time. Sleep, sleep, sleep.





CohibaRobusto said:


> Damn man sorry to hear, rest up and get well.



Wife tested negative somehow, so I guess I live in our living room for the next few days and sleep in the extra room. I'm having no trouble eating or drinking luckily. Think I've had it for a few days and it peaked yesterday as far as symptoms. I feel better today. But got nothing going on this weekend anyway so rest it is.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Sep 11, 2022)

Went to the gym yesterday and just warmed up and did a few sets of 315x3 and then an AMRAP of 315x10 to see where I was and how much I lost from covid. Feeling better, but still feel weak and still get winded easily. Will start back with normal lifting next week. Might give Average to Savage 2.0 another shot, idk yet.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Sep 12, 2022)

So moving forward I'm going to run Average to Savage 2.0 (assuming my hip can handle it. Been completely off lower body for a couple months now, so we'll see). Here's what the layout for 4x a week looks like. 




I went extremely low on squat and deadlift training maxes. It bases the following week's weight on your AMRAPs, so it'll adjust over time anyway. 


Nutrition:

Meal 1: breakfast burrito consisting of 1/5 pound of 80% lean ground beef, 1/4 cup rice, 2/5 bag of fresh spinach, 1/4 shredded cheese, 1 egg on a tortilla 

Post workout: 3/4 cup of egg whites with 1 cup of protein milk, two slices of banana bread with cream cheese (will have the shake minus the extras on non training days)

Meal 2: 4 servings of natural peanut butter and a tablespoon of natural jelly on a tortilla, a bag of broccoli, carrots, and cherry tomatoes, one serving of Triscuits

Meal 3: 85% lean beef patty with cheese on two slices of bread, a bag of broccoli, carrots, and cherry tomatoes, one serving of Triscuits

Meal 4: same as meal 3


Plan to start adding cardio back in over the next couple weeks. Have done pretty much zero cardio for the last couple months.


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 12, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> So moving forward I'm going to run Average to Savage 2.0 (assuming my hip can handle it. Been completely off lower body for a couple months now, so we'll see). Here's what the layout for 4x a week looks like.
> 
> View attachment 28148
> 
> ...


We will chat, maybe get ya to share A2S with me to look at it.


----------



## eazy (Nov 5, 2022)

How are things?


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Nov 5, 2022)

eazy said:


> How are things?



I'm just kinda getting motivation back post covid. Work had slowed down a little too, but unfortunately someone put in their two weeks this week. So it's probably going to get stupid again soon. 

Weight still low 190's and have been running a condensed version of the Average to Savage 2.0 program minus deadlifts. Most days I'm just doing light squats, bench, pull ups, dips, and a short jog after. Nothing too exciting.

Still looking to do a bench only meet at some point next year. Went off program a week ago and worked up to 375x1 paused at about RPE 9, so I didn't lose too much with covid and the following months of inconsistent training. Just looking to slowly gain back or at least maintain until I pick a meet.


----------

